# Citisoluciones? Próximo pelotazo piramidal al estilo Forum Filatélico?



## Beborn (13 Nov 2006)

Hablando con un familiar, me contó como parte de su círculo más cercano de conocidos, se están metiendo en lo que yo no he tardado en ver como un sistema piramidal de pseudo-financiación a largo plazo: http://www.citisoluciones.net

Alguien lo conoce? Por lo visto se alcanzan intereses del 12%, y se basa, al igual que forum y afinsa, en "captar" nuevos pardillos para que la base de la pirámide esté bien cubierta y con su dinero puedan cobrar los que están más arriba.

Ésta gente por lo visto lleva operando desde el 2000 en España, y no sé desde cuándo estarán metidos los conocidos de mi familiar, pero aún me dice que no han visto ni un céntimo, solo son promesas, pero que están super convencidos de que van a cobrar y a ganar mucho dinero. Teóricamente, algunas de esas personas de las que me ha hablado, ya están "cobrando" 1200€ al mes (pero NO LOS HAN VISTO jaja).
Se basan en ofrecer soluciones y créditos a otras personas. Por lo visto están metidos en refinanciaciones, hipotecas, planes de pensiones, seguros del hogar, etc...

Por cierto, el factor "secta" creo que es enorme, pues según me ha comentado, cada X tiempo se reunen por "delegaciones" (a nivel de ciudades, provincias, nivel estatal, etc) y por ejemplo en Madrid alquilan el palacio de los deportes y se abarrota de miles de personas que están metidas en éste rollo, y les tienen comida la cabeza. Muestran las personas que más "adeptos" han conseguido "captar", y sospecho que tengan personas-gancho las cuáles muestran todo lo que han conseguido con el dinero: coches de lujo, viajes, viviendas, etc...

Bueno pues eso, si alguien sabe más, que lo diga. Estas personas conocidas de mi familiar, se sienten muy ofendidas y molestas cuando les dicen que tengan cuidado, que eso no puede ser verdad, que un 12% de rentabilidad por tu dinero tiene que ser algo parecido a lo de Afinsa y Forum, y aún éstos te daban creo menos rentabilidad y mira como han acabado...


----------



## Doc Brawn (13 Nov 2006)

Piramides la de COASTAL VACATIONS....y que haya gente que se lo cree.

http://www.geoscopio.net/empresas/ganemas/


----------



## llaveenmano (13 Nov 2006)

Jesús, María y José... que enfermedad la avaricia!


----------



## Beborn (13 Nov 2006)

Por cierto, todas esas reuniones que hacen cuestan dinero, del orden de 30 o 40€ que tienen que pagar los asistentes. Además para comenzar en esa "secta-piramidal" tienes que hacer un curso que cuesta por lo visto 120€.
Todo ésto me lo ha contado un familiar muy directo y que está muy bien informado porque han intentando captarle a EL MISMO. Y los ha mandado a la mierda.


----------



## Refused (13 Nov 2006)

De esas hay muchiiisimas empresas, yo conozco a dos, una de ellas precisamente en Citi, vende planes de pensiones, de los que cobra parte de la mensualidad de cada cliente que el a caotado, ni que decir tiene que lo primero que te dicen es que le hagas planes de pensiones a tu padre, madre, hermano, tia, compañeros de trabajo... un planes de pensiones IMPRESIONANTES, me intento convencer (Es compañero de trabajo), le deje hablar un tiempo, me decia que con 200 euros al mes, podria jubilarme con 300.000 euros en el banco, cosas increibles, me hablaba de numeros estratosfericos...
La persona, estaba en otra "secta" de este tipo, segun el era una especie de consorcio de bancos y aseguradoras alemanas (el es medio aleman), las reuniones y cuirsos de vendedor los iban haciendo por cuidades europeas y en hoteles de 5 estrellas, estos viajes, evidentemente se los tenia que costear el, el funcionamiento era exactamente igual que el anterior, ademas siempre comentaba la pomposidad de estas reuniones, es decir que los responsables de este tipo de eventos se esforzaban en enseñar sus BMW's, sus Mercedes SLK, sus MontBlanc's, sus portatiles, sus PDA's, sus Telefonos ultimisima generación, el se creia que todo eso era serio con afirmaciones tipo "Joder, mi responsable se ha forrado, tiene un Montblanc de 500 euros... me dijo que la proxima vez que nos vieramos me regalaba uno!", impresionante... todo esto con familiares y amigos estafados, pero es que ellos te llaman a ti, para que formes parte de eso tambien... increible.
Este tipo de empresas han visto un filon en este pais, por la ineptitud, avaricia acaparadora, y que coño, aqui el rei y el ejemplo a seguir, como ya he dicho muchas veces es el "simapatico caradura que se forra timanado y sin pegar un palo al agua"...

Saludos!


----------



## Refused (13 Nov 2006)

Jajaja, si es que mirar que dicen ellos mismos (Citisoluciones) en su propia web (https://emea2.primerica.com/public/primerica_citi_que.html):

"Hemos estudiado el mercado y la población española y hemos visto que las familias no sólo tienen problemas financieros, sino, lo que es peor, tienen una falta absoluta de información."

Traduzco su lenguaje: "Hemos visto que los españoles son unos putos avariciosos a los que les mola mucho aparentar y amasar pasta sin esfuerzo, y que son, en su mayoria imbeciles financieramente hablando, por eso, Citisoluciones os va pegar un palo que vais a flipar..:"


----------



## Beborn (13 Nov 2006)

Refused dijo:


> siempre comentaba la pomposidad de estas reuniones, es decir que los responsables de este tipo de eventos se esforzaban en enseñar sus BMW's, sus Mercedes SLK, sus MontBlanc's, sus portatiles, sus PDA's, sus Telefonos ultimisima generación




Efectivamente. Justo lo que me ha comentado mi familiar. Y eso no es lo peor, sino que como dices, ellos como pringaos que son, tienen que costearse esas reuniones, viajes, etc, y siempre vuelven con una sonrisa en la cara y más lavados el cerebro que antes.


¿¿¿No pueden hacer nada contra éstas empresas??? ES LEGAL? Por qué petó Forum y Afinsa, y no petan éstas otras empresas? Quieren esperar 10 o 20 años a que haya miles de afectados, para darles la "buena noticia" de que todo era un timo, y se han quedado sin los ahorros de toda su vida? No lo entiendo. NADIE LO DENUNCIA?


----------



## Refused (13 Nov 2006)

Beborn dijo:


> Efectivamente. Justo lo que me ha comentado mi familiar. Y eso no es lo peor, sino que como dices, ellos como pringaos que son, tienen que costearse esas reuniones, viajes, etc, y siempre vuelven con una sonrisa en la cara y más lavados el cerebro que antes.
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿No pueden hacer nada contra éstas empresas??? ES LEGAL? Por qué petó Forum y Afinsa, y no petan éstas otras empresas? Quieren esperar 10 o 20 años a que haya miles de afectados, para darles la "buena noticia" de que todo era un timo, y se han quedado sin los ahorros de toda su vida? No lo entiendo. NADIE LO DENUNCIA?



Es que detras de esto hay un banco Citibanc, supongo que eso de "timo" es muy relativo, a la gente no se la engaña, ofreciendo este tipo de productos tendran las espaldas muy cubiertas, legalmente hablando, no creo que se trate de nada ilegal, es igualito que el problema inmobilirio, se diferencian de algo los pasapiseros de un timo piramidal? No. Aun asi, no hacen nada ilegal (Aunque la constitucion diga que es ilegal...) Cuantos pasapiseros hemos visto en chirona por espucular? Ninguno. Yo creo que esto es mas o menos lo mismo...

Saludos!


----------



## Saint Germain (13 Nov 2006)

Doc Brawn dijo:


> Piramides la de COASTAL VACATIONS....y que haya gente que se lo cree.
> 
> http://www.geoscopio.net/empresas/ganemas/



Acabo de ver la página, y en la 
publicidad dice:



> he ganado más de 20.000 dólares en mis primeros dos semanas, no tuve que hablar con ninguno de mis amigos o familiares para conseguirlo, no hay nada mejor que coastal vacations;
> victoria mason



Vaya gancho: métete en esto sin que se entere nadie... no vaya a ser que algún amigo o familiar con dos dedoe de frente te digan que es una estafa...


----------



## peñadelaguila (13 Nov 2006)

*tontos*

Cada día que amanece, el número de tontos crece...


----------



## Ronin (14 Nov 2006)

Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, aunque hace bastante tiempo que os leo.

Hace 2 años que estos tipos de citisoluciones trataron de captarme para que vendiera "planes de ahorro" a primos. Me gustaría extenderme un poco en aquella entrevista.

Por aquel entonces yo trabajaba en hostelería y un cliente me dijo que le había caido bien y que si quería trabajar para el, que me haría una entrevista. Dicha entrevista dejó de tener credibilidad en el momento que me dijo que mi coche de empresa sería un ferrari (¿y porque no?).

Segun este "empresario", mi tabajo consistiría en "llevar a las personas a la autosuficiencia económica" palabras textuales, mediante unos planes de ahorro que rendían al 12% ya que ellos ponían el dinero de sus clientes en manos de un broker de NY y dicha bolsa nunca había estado por debajo del 12% imaginense la cara de gi****llas que se me quedó. Durante la entrevista trató de hacerme a mí uno de esos planes y como buen ultra-conservador que soy dije que ni hablar del peluquín. También me hablaron de la regla del 72, "que en las finanzas es una constante como el número pi, ya que si divides cualquier capital entre el número 72, da como resultado el tiempo en meses que dicho capital tardará en duplicarse" cito textualmente. Por supuesto me dijeron que antes de entrar a trabajar tendría que hacer un curso intensivo en una academia por 120€. 

El caso es que me despedí lo más educadamente que pude, dije que no me interesaba y a los pocos días me vuelven al trabajo con un CD de audio, cuya primera pista es "We are the Champions" de Queen y la segunda pista es un discurso de casi una hora, del director de citisoluciones en españa, en la que da un discurso con un énfasis solo comparable con el de los telepredicadores, mientras todo un pabellón le aplaude y jalea. Por supuesto esos Cds motivadores no fueron suficientes para convencerme de trabajar para semejantes timadores.


----------



## Glasterthum (14 Nov 2006)

Refused dijo:


> Jajaja, si es que mirar que dicen ellos mismos (Citisoluciones) en su propia web (https://emea2.primerica.com/public/primerica_citi_que.html):
> 
> "Hemos estudiado el mercado y la población española y hemos visto que las familias no sólo tienen problemas financieros, sino, lo que es peor, tienen una falta absoluta de información."
> 
> Traduzco su lenguaje: "Hemos visto que los españoles son unos putos avariciosos a los que les mola mucho aparentar y amasar pasta sin esfuerzo, y que son, en su mayoria imbeciles financieramente hablando, por eso, Citisoluciones os va pegar un palo que vais a flipar..:"



Jajajajajajaja, muy buena (como tristemente real) esa interpretación.


----------



## Glasterthum (14 Nov 2006)

Ronin dijo:


> Por aquel entonces yo trabajaba en hostelería y un cliente me dijo que le había caido bien y que si quería trabajar para el, que me haría una entrevista. Dicha entrevista dejó de tener credibilidad en el momento que me dijo que mi coche de empresa sería un ferrari (¿y porque no?).
> 
> Segun este "empresario", mi tabajo consistiría en "llevar a las personas a la autosuficiencia económica" palabras textuales, mediante unos planes de ahorro que rendían al 12% ya que ellos ponían el dinero de sus clientes en manos de un broker de NY y dicha bolsa nunca había estado por debajo del 12% imaginense la cara de gi****llas que se me quedó. Durante la entrevista trató de hacerme a mí uno de esos planes y como buen ultra-conservador que soy dije que ni hablar del peluquín. También me hablaron de la regla del 72, "que en las finanzas es una constante como el número pi, ya que si divides cualquier capital entre el número 72, da como resultado el tiempo en meses que dicho capital tardará en duplicarse" cito textualmente.



Sí, son unos timadores de mucho cuidado e hiciste muy bien manteniéndote alejado de ellos (lo del 12%... es una mentira grosera. ¿Cómo que la bolsa nunca ha estado "por debajo del 12%"? ¿Sabe de lo que habla? La bolsa está en valores, no en porcentajes. Otra cosa es que diga que siempre sube un 12% (lo cual es una falsedad de tal calibre que es también para largarse en el acto, no sin decirle lo basura y timador que es)).

Respecto a lo de la regla del 72, la he visto ojeando su web, en https://emea2.primerica.com/public/primerica_citi_regla.html

¡Lo fuerte es que es un pequeño artefacto matemático que funciona (al menos para las cantidades que he probado)! He calculado el tiempo que se tardaba para distintos intereses en doblarse, y en todos, coincidía con el 72 (dividir 72 entre el interés). Pero por supuesto, de "constante universal" nada, sale de unas operaciones matemáticas, como bien podría haber salido otro número de haber cogido como objetivo en lugar de doblar el dinero, triplicarlo, o situarlo en el 2.3 del valor inicial.


----------



## >> 47 << (15 Nov 2006)

Ronin dijo:


> me dijo que mi coche de empresa sería un ferrari (¿y porque no?).
> 
> Segun este "empresario", mi tabajo consistiría en "llevar a las personas a la autosuficiencia económica" palabras textuales, mediante unos planes de ahorro que rendían al 12%



Esto que dices que te dan un cochazo para pescar incautos y demostrarles que con esos negocietes se prospera me recuerda a un articulo del periodico muy interesante, que hablaba de agencias rusas que entrenaban a tias buenas para timar a los nuevos poceros de Rusia. 

La agencia enseñaba a las estudiantas a desenvolverse en una lenguaje que pudiera resultar interesante para la victima escogida, les facilitaba un cochazo y una mansión, muchas veces el primer contacto era mediante un empujoncito con ese supercoche. Se busca la boda rápida, y la agencia se cuida de tramitar el divorcio en menos de un año, y lo que saquen al pardillo van a medias la agencia y la señorita. 

No es una pirámide, pero hay que ver en la psicologia colectiva lo necesario que es el cochazo para lograr que piquen los incautos, los prepepitos, y también los adinerados tima-pepitos.


----------



## korgo (15 Nov 2006)

rexmar dijo:


> Respecto a lo de la regla del 72, la he visto ojeando su web, en https://emea2.primerica.com/public/primerica_citi_regla.html



Me estaba devanando los sesos con la demostracion de la regla del 72, pero el truco esta simplemente en que se utiliza un valor (72 en este caso), que es mas o menos valido para un intervalo. Simplemente conviertes en lineal una función logarítmica. Cuanto mas lejos del valor de referencia estes (en este caso el 10%) peor funciona.

http://www.moneychimp.com/features/rule72_why.htm


----------



## primo-larry (15 Nov 2006)

A mí, la gente de citisoluciones, me ha intentado embaucar en todo: Desde ofrecerme sus productos a ofrecerme "trabajo" ofreciéndolos.

Porsupuesto desconfié en todo momento, pero más desde un principio ya que los "comerciales" esperan a tener un contexto idóneo para ofrecer sus productos, productos que personalizan con tu nombre y la cifra astronómica que vas a ganar, con la que podrás vivir del cuento y alcanzar la "independencia financiera" o algo así que lo llaman. Te llenan la boca con millones de euros y te "amenazan" con la posibilidad de quedarte tuerto, manco o inválido y no poder cuidar a tu familia. 

El último recurso que usan es el de tomarte por tonto si no lo haces. Como véis no surgió efecto, ni eso ni el CD de audio que comenta otro compañero, que yo también recibí. 

Secta total. Marketing personal muy agresivo, y vendedores Ignorantes con nivel de estudios de la ESO, nivel muy respetable pero nisiquiera aceptable para la persona en la que debo confiar mi futuro económico de abuelete verde.

Ojito con esta peña, brothers. :






Éste es el mangas del discurso del CD de audio. La paisana, su mujer.


----------



## El paleto (15 Nov 2006)

Lo dicho, la estupidez humana no tiene límites. ¿Cómo no va a haber pepitos en este país?


----------



## SUPREME (15 Nov 2006)

EL cuento de la lechera aplicado al máximo exponente, 45 años a un interés del 10%, joder, así tb lo firmo yo, no te jode. Lo que pasa es q resulta evidente q el interés es una poca mierda en realidad. Un 10%... no way...
La página de coastal vacations esa es cutre de cojones ...

El tema es que hay gente que sí cae y pica y sí cree que eso es verdad.


----------



## Yomismo (15 Nov 2006)

Buenas tardes. Quizá no venga mucho a cuento, pero me gustaría realizar una consulta. Me han ofrecido contratar un unit linked de Aspecta, que pertenece al grupo Talanx. Opináis que puede tratarse también de un timo piramidal de estos o por el contrario ofrecen lo que realmente es. Me han informado que se trata de algo a largo plazo, en lugar de contratar un plan de pensiones, y que los primeros años las comisiones se comerán casi todo el capital, pero que como ya digo es rentable a largo plazo. Serían aportaciones pequeñas mensuales (100€ más o menos) y no tengo que vender nada. Se invierte en 3 cestas de fondos de inversión que se supone eligen entre fondos valorados con 4 y 5 estrellas por Monrningstar y Standard & Poors, con distintos perfiles de inversión. Se que ahora va a cambiar la fiscalidad de los fondos de inversión, asi que por ese lado también tengo que mirarlo. ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?

Gracias


----------



## Beborn (15 Nov 2006)

Yomismo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Quizá no venga mucho a cuento, pero me gustaría realizar una consulta. Me han ofrecido contratar un unit linked de Aspecta, que pertenece al grupo Talanx. Opináis que puede tratarse también de un timo piramidal de estos o por el contrario ofrecen lo que realmente es. Me han informado que se trata de algo a largo plazo, en lugar de contratar un plan de pensiones, y que los primeros años las comisiones se comerán casi todo el capital, pero que como ya digo es rentable a largo plazo. Serían aportaciones pequeñas mensuales (100€ más o menos) y no tengo que vender nada. Se invierte en 3 cestas de fondos de inversión que se supone eligen entre fondos valorados con 4 y 5 estrellas por Monrningstar y Standard & Poors, con distintos perfiles de inversión. Se que ahora va a cambiar la fiscalidad de los fondos de inversión, asi que por ese lado también tengo que mirarlo. ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?
> 
> Gracias




No lo conozco, pero vamos, es que a mi todo lo que sea "me han ofrecido"... desconfiaría. ¿Quién te lo ha ofrecido? ¿Lo conocías tu antes? ¿Has buscado referencias? ¿Conoces a alguien más que lo tenga? ¿El que te lo ha recomendado lo tiene? ............ en fin. Cuidadito. Los fondos de inversión a largo plazo tienen buena rentabilidad, pero tu mismo te los puedes hacer y no se necesita intermediarios (bueno, el banco o el broker si, supongo)...


----------



## Yomismo (15 Nov 2006)

Bueno, me lo han ofrecido a través de MLP. Se supone que es una aseoría financiera independiente, donde sus beneficios los obtiene negociando con las entidades los márgenes comerciales que se llevan éstas y llevándose ellos una parte. En principio el dinero no lo maneja MLP, sino la gestora de Aspecta, y el asesor de MLP de lo único que se encarga es de la distribución de la inversión en las cestas. Cada una de ellas tiene un nivel de riesgo invirtiendo mayor o menor proporción en renta variable, así que dependiendo del momento se pasa de una a otra.

La verdad es que estoy casi convencido, pero me da bastante miedo perder los cuatro euros que pueda meter en otra estafa de estas. Mirando por internet parece que son de fiar. Aspecta pertenece al grupo Talanx, el tercer grupo asegurador de Alemania, y MLP también es de allí y está en otros 4 o 5 países de Europa. En principio no he encontrado ninguna relación entre ellas, lo que puede ser buena señal, no?


----------



## Yomismo (21 Nov 2006)

Refused dijo:


> La persona, estaba en otra "secta" de este tipo, segun el era una especie de consorcio de bancos y aseguradoras alemanas (el es medio aleman),



Hola Refused. Oye, sabrías decirme cual era esta otra "secta". Me han ofrecido contratar un producto de una entidad alemana y quizá tenga algo que ver. En ningún momento me han dicho nada de vender yo ni nada por el estilo, pero está claro que si la propia empresa es un timo ni aún sólo contratando el producto sería seguro.

Gracias


----------



## Refused (21 Nov 2006)

Pues en estos momentos, no recuerdo el nombre, en unos dias lo consulto con la persona en cuestion y te lo aclaro.

Saludos!


----------



## gazpachito (30 Ago 2008)

Hola a todos Me parece que no teneis la informacion correcta amigos,
Un saludo A todos


----------



## zelig (30 Ago 2008)

gazpachito dijo:


> Hola a todos Me parece que no teneis la informacion correcta amigos,
> Un saludo A todos



Pa eso están los foros, amiguito que nos ha encontrado con google. Para que nos corrijas y nos des la información correcta, aunque ya veo que te da miedo meter la pata y quedar con el culo al aire.


----------



## Adicto (30 Ago 2008)

zelig dijo:


> Pa eso están los foros, amiguito que nos ha encontrado con google. Para que nos corrijas y nos des la información correcta, aunque ya veo que te da miedo meter la pata y quedar con el culo al aire.



Tío que ha puesto una carita sonriente -> 
alguien que pone una carita sonriente tiene que ser un máquina y controlar del tema ¿no?


----------



## Esporculator (30 Ago 2008)

Yo creo que en realidad el  está ocultando un




.

Me huele a alguien que tiene su dinero rentándole al 12%, pero aún no ha visto un céntimo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (30 Ago 2008)

Hablando de piramides, y de atraer unos individuos a otros: Ví un reportaje en la tv de esta secta religiosa, (lo de secta no es que lo diga yo) 'Creciendo en Gracia', donde sus participantes, inménsamentes latinos, daban buenos tributos por pertener a ella.

En sus reuniones, salía gente alabando que habia conseguido muchas cosas, y a otros que les daban unos calambres y parecían poseidos. 

El reportaje que ví en la tv trabata de sectas religiosas, estafas religiosas, y dudas eticas relegiosas, que imagino que mucho conocereis, pero esta me llamo la atención porque es como una multinacional con franquicias, o eso daba a entender.

Creciendo en Gracia

Una secta que venera al Anticristo se manifiesta el sábado en Madrid - 20minutos.es
El ideólogo es un puertorriquiño ex heroinómano que asegura que en 1973 Jesús se le "metió dentro" y que este año se ha rebautizado como el Anticristo ante sus seguidores.

Para De Jesús, el Anticristo no es una persona mala que vaya contra de Cristo, sino contra la doctrina de Jesús de Nazaret, a la que culpan de mentir a la población durante 2.000 años y ser "causante de violaciones y demonios".

esta secta que dice representar a más de 100.000 seguidores en 26 países, según El Mundo
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/...6a432a9007343cc21792fb35d35ab4ab&t=1175099386


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (30 Ago 2008)

veamos hay relación entre estas dos compañias, a parte de que parece que la primera ha plagiado el logo a la seguna??????














:


----------



## 2d2defrente (30 Ago 2008)

A mi me ofrecieron estos productos a través de un "amigo", primero te ofrecen unos productos(planes de pensiones, seguros etc ) y luego hacerte miembro de la secta con la promesa de ganar chorrecientos millones sin hacer prácticamente nada.

Básicamente se basan como pone en su web, en que se han dado cuenta que en España hay un desconocimiento financiero brutal. Te venden el famoso curso de 120 € de iniciación y te cuentan cuatro medias verdades para que creas que te vas a convertir en un As de las finanzas y tu dinero se multiplicará en bolsa y planes de pensiones como si fuese el milagro de los panes y los peces.

Me resultó bastante triste que ese "amigo" al que hacía bastante que no le veía se metiese en esos rollos...le tenia por un chaval más inteligente...

Lo que era más gracioso era escuchar al tío que te está vendiendo la moto como alardeaba de no tener ni el graduado escolar!!! que con los cursos que hacia iba sobrado!

recuerdo las tipicas frases de vendedor de pacotilla...

"El límite lo pones tu"
"Tú decides cuanto quieres ganar"
"Tu dinero se multiplicará"
"Esto la gente no lo sabe" 
"Te estoy dando una oportunidad de ser tu propio jefe"
"Si no ganas dinero es pq no te estás implicando"
Incluso tenian la desfachatez de sugerir que si querias ganar dinero de verdad tenias que dejar tu trabajo y dedicarte al 100% a citisoluciones!!


No creo que sea ilegal pero su juego está claro...

- Sacar pasta de hacer cursos chorras y conferencias....
- Tener una legión de comerciales gratis que no van a parar hasta hacer un plan de pensiones a toda su familia

Y todo con la promesa de unas comisiones a las que nunca llegarán por no cumplir el mínimo o serán cuatro duros y que intentarán suplir metiendo a más gente...

Parece mentira que esto siga ocurriendo...


----------



## 2d2defrente (30 Ago 2008)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> veamos hay relación entre estas dos compañias, a parte de que parece que la primera ha plagiado el logo a la seguna??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en teoria citisoluciones es una filial o algo parecido de citibank


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (30 Ago 2008)

2d2defrente dijo:


> A mi me ofrecieron estos productos a través de un "amigo", primero te ofrecen unos productos(planes de pensiones, seguros etc ) y luego hacerte miembro de la secta con la promesa de ganar chorrecientos millones sin hacer prácticamente nada.
> 
> Básicamente se basan como pone en su web, en que se han dado cuenta que en España hay un desconocimiento financiero brutal. Te venden el famoso curso de 120 € de iniciación y te cuentan cuatro medias verdades para que creas que te vas a convertir en un As de las finanzas y tu dinero se multiplicará en bolsa y planes de pensiones como si fuese el milagro de los panes y los peces.
> 
> ...




A mi hace 2 meses me paso lo mismo.

Joder por lo que cuentas seguro que era el mismo comercial

Lo mas gracioso es que me ofrecian un interes anual de 12,9 %, y yo les dije que si eso era seguro porque como mucho me daban un 6% en fondos garantizados, y el comercial me decia que si que ese grupo tiene 200 años y eso da confianza, ademas como es un negocio como "familiar" pues que es mas seguro. Yo creo que este tipejo nunca oyo hablar de Afinsa


----------



## Salut (30 Ago 2008)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> veamos hay relación entre estas dos compañias, a parte de que parece que la primera ha plagiado el logo a la seguna??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la web dicen que son parte de citigroup...

A todo esto, no se dónde veis la estafa piramidal... citisoluciones no es más que una empresa de márketing de citigroup, una empresa que se dedica a la venta de productos financieros de un banco normal y corriente.

Para mi sencillamente es una herramienta para colocarle a la peña el máximo de productos "de cierto riesgo" a traves de un SISTEMA DE VENTAS PIRAMIDAL (no confundir con estafa piramidal). Es decir: convirtiendo al cliente en agente comercial. Es una técnica bastante efectiva entre público ignorante... porque la gente normalilla iria al banco, sacaría los folletos de diferentes fondos de inversión... y elegiría sin intermediarios.


----------



## Salut (30 Ago 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> A mi hace 2 meses me paso lo mismo.
> 
> Joder por lo que cuentas seguro que era el mismo comercial
> 
> Lo mas gracioso es que me ofrecian un interes anual de 12,9 %, y yo les dije que si eso era seguro porque como mucho me daban un 6% en fondos garantizados, y el comercial me decia que si que ese grupo tiene 200 años y eso da confianza, ademas como es un negocio como "familiar" pues que es mas seguro. Yo creo que este tipejo nunca oyo hablar de Afinsa



juas!

A mi me da que si que oyó hablar de Afinsa (por eso dijo lo de los 200 años), pero que no tiene ni idea de lo que es la RENTA VARIABLE. Desde luego, esos "cursos" parecen dejar mucho que desear...


----------



## alstrom (30 Ago 2008)

He estado rebuscando y he encontrado esto en la página de citibank: Welcome to Citibank

Citibank España | Inversiones | Planes de Pensiones



> Quedan excluidos de esta campaña aquellos clientes que hayan contratado su Plan de Pensiones/Fondo de Inversión a través del canal de comisionistas independientes del banco que gestiona *Citisoluciones*.



Es la única mención que existe en toda la página de Citibank sobre "Citisoluciones", al menos haciendo en google la búsqueda "+site:citibank.com +citisoluciones". Las condiciones que dicen ofrecer son impresionantes. Pero cualquiera se fía aquí :.


----------



## capitanpincho (30 Ago 2008)

el gazpachito este de "no teneis la información correcta amigos" tiene que ser un crack de la inteligencia mundial. No te jode el hombre que ha subido a portada un hilo del 2006!!! para "intentar corregir la desinformacion"

Como sean igual de inteligentes financieramente ... ya está dicho todo.

Por cierto, a mi estos rollos me suenan a Herbalife, Amway y demas timos piramidales o como prefieren llamarle "marketing multinivel" (juas!). Al tanto, que en epocas de crisis brotan como la espuma.


----------



## Mistermaguf (30 Ago 2008)

gazpachito dijo:


> Hola a todos Me parece que no teneis la informacion correcta amigos,
> Un saludo A todos



Ah, eso es lo de menos; lo verdaderamente importante son los euritos. 
Por cierto, ¿cuanto has ganado hasta ahora?

Te lo dice uno que se ha forrado con las cuentas de hotmail y tiene teléfonos Nokia para tirar al techo.


----------



## Mistermaguf (30 Ago 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> A mi hace 2 meses me paso lo mismo.
> 
> Joder por lo que cuentas seguro que era el mismo comercial



Es un mismo comercial que toma diversas formas humanas, algo así como Terminator 2. 
Me parece increíble lo fácil que es lavarle masivamente el seso a la peña y hacerlos repetir un cuento como loros, cuando la zanahoria es la pasta o ganarse el cielo. Ver estas cosas son un golpe devastador a mi cada vez más menguado optimismo sobre la humanidad.


----------



## jens (30 Ago 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Creciendo en Gracia



No tengo palabras para definir la foto de bienvenida:







... Es algo así como una mezcla improbable entre Mario Conde, Falete y El Puma.

Me fascina el fondo photoshop y el anillo de diamantes estratégicamente mostrado.

Cualquier día se me hinchan las pelotas, lo mando todo a tomar por culo y me hago telepredicador.


----------



## la mano negra (30 Ago 2008)

Tengan cuidado con esta gente de citisoluciones . Detrás de ellos está el citibank ( son el citibank ) y están los mormones. A mí me intentaron engañar en el año 2001 y hasta tuve una entrevista personal con ellos por razones que ahora no voy a contar . Me dijeron de todo eso y de mucho más . Yo les dejé hablar pero no demasiado , no me fueran a convencer y cuando hablé yo saltaron chispas . Son muy activos. No se fíen lo más mínimo de ellos.


----------



## Subrogando (31 Ago 2008)

*Eso*

Yo hace un tiempo puse un post sobre otro rollo de este pelo, Fibanc Mediolanum. En principio me mosqueó mucho, luego pensé que igual era algo normal, pero viendo las formas, modos, y estrategias de trabajo, así como el vídeo de una reunión tipo secta con el presidente-fundador a la cabeza (que alguien de este foro me mostró), me convencí de que era algo muy oscuro:

YouTube - Ennio Doris di Banca Mediolanum arringa i suoi promotori!


----------



## meison (22 Sep 2008)

*hoooooo¡¡¡¡¡¡*



Beborn dijo:


> Hablando con un familiar, me contó como parte de su círculo más cercano de conocidos, se están metiendo en lo que yo no he tardado en ver como un sistema piramidal de pseudo-financiación a largo plazo: http://www.citisoluciones.net
> 
> Alguien lo conoce? Por lo visto se alcanzan intereses del 12%, y se basa, al igual que forum y afinsa, en "captar" nuevos pardillos para que la base de la pirámide esté bien cubierta y con su dinero puedan cobrar los que están más arriba.
> 
> ...



alguien los conoce?
La verdad es que es para alucinar que haya alguien como tu que se pueda creer que te dan un 12%... Eso solo es para ilusos... Y eso de que les comen el coco.....y que se lo pasan bien.....y que se abrazan....
Que divertido seria poder estar de esa manera verdad?
Pero lo mas sencillo,es lo que hace la la gente, el viernes acaban de trabajar y el lunes sin que nadie les diga nada están en la puerta de su trabajo para hacer que su jefe se forre de pasta.... pero claro entonces no tienen tanto que pensar.
Antes de opinar intenta recoger información y si no te ves capaz de hacer ni eso por que no esta en tu contrato de trabajo deja tranquila a la gente que quiera ser libre.... 
Ha por cierto, si quieres información entra en el banco de españa y si quieres ver si esos productos son legales mira en el registro de la CNMV.... Eso es información...


----------



## ganardinero (29 Sep 2008)

Ronin dijo:


> Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, aunque hace bastante tiempo que os leo.
> 
> Hace 2 años que estos tipos de citisoluciones trataron de captarme para que vendiera "planes de ahorro" a primos. Me gustaría extenderme un poco en aquella entrevista.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien he sido como Ronin un afortunado en estar en una de esas charlas. Me la dio un sudamericano que se dedicaba en bolsa y lo dejo para hacer planes de pensiones y seguros de estos. Despues estaba la persona que nos hacia de padrinos y que nos habia caprado para hacernos ricos en poco tiempo.

Quien me captó a mi me dijo que era una oportunidad muy buena, que una amiga suya no paraba de meter dinero en un cajón que ganaba de esto mientras estaba en su trabajo habitual. En esa empresa eran varios que se dedicaban a esto, y en un par de años la empresa quebró. Debo decir que no habia ningun español, todos eran sudamericanos que tenia por arriba de la piramide.

Me contaron lo mismo que al compañero, y te muestran un grafico en que en la bolsa ganas un 12% anual. En eso no puse duda, ya que te muestran series de años muy para atras, y si empiezas en un ciclo bajo tal vez si que puedas obtener esa rendibilidad. Pero si inviertes en ciclos alcistas pues ya es diferente. Para esto te dicen que inviertas cada mes una cantidad fija, asi compras muchas participaciones cuando es barata y compras pocas cuando es cara.

A mi me interesaba un producto que funcionaba como seguro y plan de pensiones. Si te pasaba algo podias cobrar un seguro de dinero, y con el tiempo el seguro perdia capital y augmentaba el plan de pensiones.

Lo que no se si estos productos eran respaldados por citybank y que pasaria en caso de quiebra de este banco, y si me quedaria sin nada. Por esto opte mejor por bancos españoles.

El mayor problema que vi y que vi que olia a tufillo, era que tus primeras ventas la comision se las quedaba el de arriba, y no podias quedarte comision hasta que no vendieras 5 planes de pensiones, 5 fondos de inversion, y algunos productos mas. O sea que si vendias 10 planes de pensiones se quedaba la comision los de arriba, y vi que seria dificil vender todos los productos para empezar a ver un duro. 

En resumen, que si te pillan, contratas productos a ellos pensando en que un dia ganaras tu, y venderas a tu familia. Pero creo que es dificil vender esos productos, el de arriba me conto que vendia hasta a los taxistas de buenos que eran, pero creo que eran charlatanes. En mi caso quien perdio fue su tiempo.


----------



## css_fran (16 Jun 2009)

Wenas soy nuevo en este foro pero me a echo mucha gracia algunos comentarios presentes en este hilo pero bueno antes las cosas en CitiSoluciones no son lo mismo que a dia de hoy pero bueno no os voy a dar explicaciones ya que no os interesa el tema.

Para los que dicen que aqui en Citi no se cobra nada les quiero decir que no sean tan mentirosos y que lo comprueben antes de ablar porque para mentir todos sabemos y llenar de mierda los foros tambien es muy facil sin aber comprobado la verdad.

Yo he entrado aqui en CitiSoluciones con nombre a dia de hoy PriEuropa y desde el dia 9 de Febrero del 2009 mi cumple 26 años firme mi SACI como camisionista independiente.

Al principio lo vi todo muy rarro y alguna cosas no me cuadraban como el nuevo producto del gobierno llamado PIAS y me puse a investigar por ambos medioas tanto internet,Prena.TV y las conclusiones que todo lo que he ido escuchando en las convenciones y formaciones en oficina es todo real no he visto asta el momento nada rarro ni mentiras todo tan cierto como lo que se dice es la realidad del systema financiero abusibo español.

Pues despues de 3 meses aprobe los 2 examenes muy rapidamente subi a DL muy rapido y ya tengo la acreditacion como que el banco de españa me abala como agente de banca de Citibank y que opero regulado por la CNMV asique para los que dicen que esto es ilegal pues que pasa que el (BANCO DE ESPAÑA ES ILEGAL Y LA COMISION NACIONAL DE MERCADOS DE VALORES TAMBIEN LO ES)Porfavor antes de decir tonterias informaros en todos los medios que Citi no es nada ilegal es totalmente legal.

Y para vuestra info este mes de Junio llevo ya cobrado mas de 400€ en comisiones y lo que queda al acabar el mes pasare de los 800€ asique si no cobrais vosotros no es mi problema ablar con vuestros aplans.

Saludos y informaros un poco antes de criticar.


----------



## Elputodirector (16 Jun 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Wenas soy nuevo en este foro pero me a echo mucha gracia algunos comentarios presentes en este hilo pero bueno antes las cosas en CitiSoluciones no son lo mismo que a dia de hoy pero bueno no os voy a dar explicaciones ya que no os interesa el tema.
> 
> Para los que dicen que aqui en Citi no se cobra nada les quiero decir que no sean tan mentirosos y que lo comprueben antes de ablar porque para mentir todos sabemos y llenar de mierda los foros tambien es muy facil sin aber comprobado la verdad.
> 
> ...




Jojojjo, peazo troll.


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Wenas soy nuevo en este foro pero me *a* *echo* mucha gracia algunos comentarios presentes en este hilo pero bueno antes las cosas en CitiSoluciones no son lo mismo que a dia de hoy pero bueno no os voy a dar explicaciones ya que no os interesa el tema.
> 
> Para los que dicen que aqui en Citi no se cobra nada les quiero decir que no sean tan mentirosos y que lo comprueben antes de *ablar* porque para mentir todos sabemos y llenar de mierda los foros tambien es muy facil sin *aber* comprobado la verdad.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena.
Con esos 800 euros seguro que haces un curso de alfabetización lingüística. Te vendría genial para seguir vendiendo esa basura de Citisoluciones.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Jun 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Wenas soy nuevo en este foro pero me a echo mucha gracia algunos comentarios presentes en este hilo pero bueno antes las cosas en CitiSoluciones no son lo mismo que a dia de hoy pero bueno no os voy a dar explicaciones ya que no os interesa el tema.
> 
> Para los que dicen que aqui en Citi no se cobra nada les quiero decir que no sean tan mentirosos y que lo comprueben antes de ablar porque para mentir todos sabemos y llenar de mierda los foros tambien es muy facil sin aber comprobado la verdad.
> 
> ...



No agas caso delas faltas de hortografia,es normal todo elmundo puede
acometer herrores
Son unos enbidiosos ,porfavor hablanos mas de la organizacion y del lider
yo estoy muy interesado ,ademas tengo 36000 eur,junto con un amigo del aforo que se llama HALFREDICO,
¿¿Darian el 12 de interes mensual o anual??
Grracias antiipadas por la repuesta


----------



## VOTIN (16 Jun 2009)

Hay que dejar que la gente se exprese,no espantarla..................
puede que no sea un timo,yo quiero escuchar al lider,pienso que es una gran oportunidad para ganar dinero..............................
Deberia algun forero de citisoluciones abrir un hilo y tal y tal,el hilo de Halfredico se acaba...


----------



## FJAVIER_67 (16 Jun 2009)

*Inversiones especulativas*

Buenas noches ante todo, espero no aburriros pero después de leer el hilo de este foro no he podido evitar intervenir...

Bueno, yo he estado trabajando en el sector financiero durante 12 años en una compañía de inversiones y en ese tiempo he podido darme cuenta unas cuantas realidades:

1.- Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, y quien hace eso o es que está loco o no es honesto del todo.
2.- Cuando inviertas tu dinero, asegúrate que es un dinero que no vas a necesitar en un periodo muy largo de tiempo, vamos que no cuentes con ese dinero para nada.
3.- O eres un gurú de las inversiones y te embarcas en inversiones agresivas, muy rentables pero con alto riesgo, o bien eres una persona normal y corriente, como somos la mayoría, e inviertes en productos consolidados y con una rentabilidad aceptable y cuando digo aceptable me refiero al IPC y un poquito más y con un riesgo mínimo.
4.- No te dejes aconsejar por amigos.
5.- Usa en sentido común y deja la avaricia para el vecino.

Si se siguen estas premisas a lo mejor no pierdes dinero, porque tienes que saber una cosa, quien realmente gana dinero en las inversiones financieras son los grandes capitales, que se pueden permitir hacer inversiones cruzadas y sacar partido del escenario financiero pase lo que pase.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (16 Jun 2009)

FJAVIER_67 dijo:


> Buenas noches ante todo, espero no aburriros pero después de leer el hilo de este foro no he podido evitar intervenir...
> 
> Bueno, yo he estado trabajando en el sector financiero durante 12 años en una compañía de inversiones y en ese tiempo he podido darme cuenta unas cuantas realidades:
> 
> ...



Ya,pero eso es muy aburrido ,yo lo que quiero es escuchar a los lideres de las 
grandes inversiones, para ganar dinero ,y que me cometen esas cosas de las
grandes reuniones porque me aburro en el foro y tal y tal
Por ejemplo , el tio del anillo ese gordo de la foto ¿donde lo compro? ¿hay mas?etc


----------



## azkunaveteya (16 Jun 2009)

esto hilo sin afotos no vale nada


----------



## FJAVIER_67 (17 Jun 2009)

*Inversiones especulativas*



VOTIN dijo:


> Ya,pero eso es muy aburrido ,yo lo que quiero es escuchar a los lideres de las
> grandes inversiones, para ganar dinero ,y que me cometen esas cosas de las
> grandes reuniones porque me aburro en el foro y tal y tal
> Por ejemplo , el tio del anillo ese gordo de la foto ¿donde lo compro? ¿hay mas?etc




Pero es que esas personas que ganan pasta gansa no van a decir cómo la ganan, porque si lo dicen tienen que repartir réditos, y dónde se ha visto que quien tiene la gallina de los huevos de oro la comparta.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (17 Jun 2009)

Aqui sobran los listos,lo que necesitamos es mas tontos 
si cada listo vale por cien tontos necesitamos 2 millones de tontos para equilibrar el foro y
que este no se hunda y que el CALOPEZ se haga rico con la publicidad,porque vaya mierda
con la ultima de telefonica que esta metiendo...........


----------



## css_fran (17 Jun 2009)

Solo podéis criticar en el tema de haber escribido mal porque la rabia y la impotencia que tenéis no sabéis decir otra cosa o es que os da envidia que por hablar con gente y usar un poco el coco se pueda ganar mas dinero que rompiéndose uno el lomo en la calle pencando con pico y pala.

Por favor intentar no criticar las cosas antes de comprobarlo yo lo hice para quitarme las dudas y mira pensé que no se podía ganar dinero solo ablando con gente y resulta que si y con tanta facilidad y encima sabiendo que ayudas a la gente a darles cultura financiera a las familias españolas ya que es escasísima hoy en día.

Para los listos del foro que CitiSoluciones es una estafa os voy a decir quien son los verdaderos estafadores y ladrones.

Los bancos son los 1º ladrones y mayores estafadores y os voy a redactar lo que hacen por lo listos que sois alo mejor no lo sabíais.

Cuando abres una hipoteca con un banco te obligan a suscribir un seguro de vida anual renovable con mil exclusiones y que cada año sube 1º estafa. Te obligan a abrir un Plan de Pensiones a renta fija 2º estafa no se puede retirar asta los 65 años y tributar el 45% al rescate total o parcial ya que hay otros productos mejores que no te lo dicen.

Depositos a rento fija y con mil penalizaciones rentabilidades por debajo de al inflación que cuando lo rescatas acabas perdiendo dinero buena estafa.

Ya que sabéis tanto y sois tan listos buscarme algún seguro de vida mejor que el de citilife y algún PIAS SELEC o GESTION SELEC con mejor rentabilidad y fiscalidad que la que ofrecemos nosotros y con las mejores cestas de fondos o es que JPMORGAN o FIDELYTI son malas gestoras?

Me olvidaba ya que pensáis que los banco españoles son muy legales que paso con MADOF y LEMAN??????????????????????????

Esta es la ultima respuesta mia porque no pierdo el tiempo con incultos financieros cuando tengáis algo de cultura financiera pues podremos negociar y charlar ok.

Saludos


----------



## Buster (17 Jun 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Me olvidaba ya que pensáis que los banco españoles son muy legales que paso con MADOF y LEMAN??????????????????????????



Premio a la mayor estupidez del mes.

Y encima ni escribes bien los nombres.


----------



## css_fran (19 Jun 2009)

VOTIN que quieres saber sobre citisoluciones?

Os quiero decir a todos los foreros que CitiSoluciones solo es una empresa de marketing solo somos la publicidad de los filiams del grupo CITIGROUP no somos nada rarro.

Y sobre lo del tio del anillo lo he visto en persona en Reus donde vivo se paso por nuestra oficina para saludarnos a todos y contarnos un poco como a llegado asta ese punto de liderazgo y como a conseguido el anillo.

El anillo al igual que muchas mas cosas que la compañia regala por produccion es muy sencillo si cumples con los requisitos que te dice la compañia pues te regalan segun lo que produzca tambien hay viajes y mas cosas.

Y lo mas bonito fue la convencion de Atlanta mas de 70.000 personas y no creo que toda esa gente este equivocada lastima que yo no estuve hay porque no lo conocia sino me uviera gustado verlo.

Bueno quien queira saber algo estoy abierto a preguntas normales.

Saludos


----------



## Salut (19 Jun 2009)

^^

. , ;

h b v


----------



## catism (15 Ago 2009)

pero quien coño habla de piramide aqui; quien lo haga es un absoluto ignorante y desinformado, que se vaya a hacer gargaras o a ver los programas basura y que dejen de hacer el jilipollas que bastantes hay ya en este pais. Informatate analfabeto, ceporro y luego hablas, habrese visto tanto tonto junto para opinar de lo que no tienen ni la mas puta idea. Iros todos al carajo, porque eso es lo que sois , basura.


----------



## catism (15 Ago 2009)

Ah, y tened mucho cuidado porue a todos los arlequines y parlanchhines de mierda los podemos denuncir al Banco de España ya la CNMV, por favor que nadie se acobarde con estos mamones que solo viven de su cutre opinion. ENTERAROS BIEN, RASTROS DE MIERDA, CITIGROUP ES EL GRUPO FIMANCIERO MAS GRANDE DEL MUNDO Y VOSOTROS SOIS UNOS CUANTOS MEDIOCRES FRACASADOS; las cosas por su nombre.Iros todos a tomar porculo porque no valeis para otra cosa.


----------



## catism (15 Ago 2009)

Y termino, aprende, escucha y aplica, y si esa no es tu actitud te lo voy a decir en voz alta: CALLATE, ten resultados y luego hablas, pero mira por donde siempre hablan los mismos, los fantasmas. Este pais ya esta demasiado cansado de listillos que ni siquiera saben lo que quiere decir la palabra exito; iros a dar la vara a otro sitio, mancha de desgraciados y que los bancos os sigan robando, por listos. Tendreis lo que os mereceiis, o sea con esa actitud nada, asi que callad y aprended de los que saben, tonto labas que sois todos unos tonto lavas. Iros a dar porculo a otro sitio, que sera donde nadie os escuche, porque sois unos absolutos ignorantes y ademas jilipollas con MAYUSCULAS. Que Dios os bendiga


----------



## VOTIN (15 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> Y termino, aprende, escucha y aplica, y si esa no es tu actitud te lo voy a decir en voz alta: CALLATE, ten resultados y luego hablas, pero mira por donde siempre hablan los mismos, los fantasmas. Este pais ya esta demasiado cansado de listillos que ni siquiera saben lo que quiere decir la palabra exito; iros a dar la vara a otro sitio, mancha de desgraciados y que los bancos os sigan robando, por listos. Tendreis lo que os mereceiis, o sea con esa actitud nada, asi que callad y aprended de los que saben, tonto labas que sois todos unos tonto lavas. Iros a dar porculo a otro sitio, que sera donde nadie os escuche, porque sois unos absolutos ignorantes y ademas jilipollas con MAYUSCULAS. Que Dios os bendiga



POMPERO,te pego esto para que lo leas
Citisoluciones: Lo que el banco no dice
Citisoluciones: Lo que el banco no dice
Citisoluciones es una especie de red multinivel que ha montado el citibank para la venta de sus productos. Utilizan técnicas de venta agresivas, mezclando teorías económicas que están muy bien con productos que ni están tan bien como dicen ni tienen que ver con dichas teorías económicas. Y para hablaros de ellos, os pego este interesante artículo que me pasan desde FreshFamilyOffice para que lo publique, que podéis ver también en su blog con el título "Citisoluciones, el Networking al servicio de CitiBank. Descanse en paz la Independencia Financiera de Kiyosaki":


Para los que no hayan oído hablar de esta promoción podemos explicar que se trata en definitiva de la venta agresiva e inteligente de productos propios de CitiGroup. Para ello han conjugado tres herramientas potentísimas: Un mercado objetivo masivo, una red de ventas basada en el Networking; y por último una estrategia y argumentación del servicio opaca. Bueno quizás alguien la llamaría ambigua, pero los eufemismos sobran cuando se trata del dinero de personas de clase media que realizan verdaderos esfuerzos y malabarismos para mantener a sus familias en los tiempos que corren. Efectivamente, pretenden hacer creer que sus "asesores" velan por los intereses de sus potenciales clientes, en lo que llaman ANF (Análisis de sus Necesidades Financieras). En primer lugar estos "asesores" no son más que personas de calle normales y corrientes que reciben un cursillo acelerado de productos que deberán vender para obtener unas comisiones determinadas. Cualquiera de nosotros puede obtener fácilmente esta formación y salir a la caza despiadada de carne fresca para venderle productos CitiGroup al vecino del tercero, al compañero de trabajo facilón o a los viejecitos jubilados del piso de abajo. Por supuesto es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, pero con un componente poco ético ya que nos están intentando vender seguros y productos bancarios con una piel de cordero. Así es, nos proponen como panacea: "plan de ahorro-inversión convenientemente cubierto por un seguro temporal" y aliñado con su flamante CitiFin o "distribuidor legal del préstamo de refinanciación" ¡Prestamos de refinanciación para re-exprimir nuestros endeudamientos saturados en favor de seguros, planes de ahorro que no superan la inflación e inversiones en bolsa! Todo ello sin olvidar el resto de sus productos financieros e hipotecarios que promueven el consumo exhaustivo hasta la extenuación de sus clientes y, por supuesto inculcándonos su bondad filantrópica con frases como "Nuestra misión es ayudar a las familias españolas a conseguir la independencia financiera." Y otras extraídas textualmente de la bibliografía de Kiyosaki. Básicamente nos publicitan tres tipos de productos políticamente correctos: Seguros de vida, fondos de inversión y planes de ahorro. Por supuestísimo todos ellos deben ser productos pertenecientes a CitiGroup. Pero atención, sin descuidar el resto de su abanico de ofertas: Cuentas bancarias, tarjetas de crédito, hipotecas, seguros de hogar, seguros de automóvil y, cómo no, créditos al consumo (¡Presentes en el mismo brochure o mejor dicho panfleto!). Como veis todos ellos diseñados para asegurar nuestro futuro y hacernos ricos en la vejez...

Además todos los ejemplos que utiliza dicha publicidad, manipuladora de los deseos y temores de la clase media, están basados en proyecciones de interés compuesto del 10% sostenido y sin fiscalización. Los resultados son, lógicamente espectaculares. Tan sólo falla un pequeño detalle sin importancia: Los productos que ofrecen los bancos en general y en los que se basa concretamente esta oferta masiva de servicios jamás cumplen dichas constantes ni por asomo. La letra pequeña ya se encarga de advertirlo "legalmente".

El mensaje es bueno, lástima que el mensajero no lo sea tanto y se alimente de nuestro consumismo y endeudamiento desmesurado. Es como si el lobo feroz quisiera ayudar a los cerditos a construir sus casitas de paja y además lo hiciese a través de una horda de ayudantes con sus estómagos notablemente más vacíos que el suyo, si cabe. Ellos los llaman Comisionistas Independientes. Si caer en manos de banqueros que intentan exprimir el rendimiento que genera para el banco cada uno de sus clientes, ya supone una sangría constante para nuestro potencial financiero; imaginaros lo que pueden llegar a hacer unos comisionistas mucho más hambrientos y cuyo único beneficio pasa por la venta agresiva del mayor número de productos posible. ¿Cuántos clientes jóvenes, de mediana y tercera edad comprarán, suscribirán e invertirán en productos que no les convienen y que deberán reconducir en breve? ¿Cuántas comisiones de compra y venta, de cancelaciones anticipadas y penalizaciones diversas se generarán a favor del banco por culpa de una maniobra de márketing?

Es evidente que todos debemos realizar un "ANF" o lo que nosotros llamamos un Plan Global de la Riqueza que nos clarifique mucho más que la necesidad de hacernos un plan de pensiones, un seguro de vida o de invertir en un fondo de renta variable. Pero los argumentos de Citisoluciones sufren algunas lagunas de libro: Por ejemplo, ¿qué sentido tiene suprimir el seguro de vida cuando llegamos a una edad avanzada como propone este banco? La Teoría de la Responsabilidad Decreciente que proclaman no contempla la voluntad de poder beneficiar a los sucesores cuando el asegurado ha alcanzado el fin de su edad laboral. En la etapa en que mayores activos hemos acumulado, cuando menos esfuerzo supondría para nosotros el mantenimiento de dichos seguros y cuando más probabilidades tenemos de fallecer, nos recomiendan abandonar el seguro. ¿Quizás para optimizar las estadísticas de su entidad aseguradora CitiLife?

Por supuesto que un PGR debe incluir unas coberturas de seguros bien adaptadas a cada caso, sobre todo vida y sanitario (como Family Office lo sabemos bien), pero velando por el cliente y sus herederos, y no por la entidad aseguradora. También debemos planificar nuestro ahorro, pero los rendimientos de un plan de pensiones de renta fija apenas superan la inflación y los que invierten en variable son en esencia peor gestionados que un buen fondo de inversión especializado. Por lo tanto estos productos sólo los recomendamos para aquellos patrimonios holgados que ya tengan cubiertas las necesidades de inversión y ahorro en renta fija de alto rendimiento y con un crecimiento rigurosamente mantenido. Es decir, un plan de ahorro debe ser un complemento a utilizar si nuestros activos ya están cubriendo las necesidades de crecimiento básicas y no debemos condenar nuestro esfuerzo ahorrativo a un producto a largo plazo que ni siquiera va a mantener su poder adquisitivo. Existen maneras mucho más rentables de desfiscalizar nuestros activos que la simple desgravación en productos de ahorro.

Ignoro si el Sr. Kiyosaki ha cobrado unos royalties suficientes para permitir que Citigroup utilice la popularidad y la claridad didáctica del Cuadrante del Flujo del Dinero. Dicha compensación económica será legalmente suficiente, pero sospecho que el autor de Rich Dad no debe estar muy contento con la utilización que esta entidad está dando a sus teorías. CitiGroup, bajo la autodenominada Citisoluciones proclama que su misión es ayudar a las familias españolas a conseguir la independencia financiera; y acto seguido contrata a comisionistas independientes para que vendan masivamente cualquiera de sus productos, sobre todo los que generan mayor beneficio para la entidad y para el propio comisionista. Lamentablemente lo único que consiguen es que los clientes consuman y se endeuden aún más a través de los préstamos de refinanciación de CitiFin, haciéndoles cada día más dependientes de sus ingresos laborales y por supuesto fidelizados hipotecariamente a CitiBank. Lejos, muy lejos y cada día más, de conseguir la independencia a la que se refiere R. Kiyosaki.

Es probable que estemos especialmente dolidos porque desde nuestra actividad de Family Office conocemos exhaustivamente las necesidades de los clientes incluso más allá de la independencia financiera. Y por lo tanto, nuestro know-how define diáfanamente los peligros y los vicios en los que no deben incurrir los que deseen progresar patrimonialmente de forma adecuada a lo largo de las décadas e incluso las generaciones. Además sabemos que el sector de clase media al que va dirigido el mensaje de Citisoluciones, es especialmente vulnerable y sensible a desviaciones que resultaran fatales a largo plazo. Por ello y por otras motivaciones éticas venimos realizando asesoramiento desinteresado a todos aquellos que nos lo solicitan, y estas estrategias de márketing nos reafirman en nuestra vocación.

La teoría de Citisoluciones es positiva, tan positiva como la filosofía RichDad puesto que hace uso de su licencia para utilizarla, pero la desvirtúa totalmente al transformarla en servicios bancarios; y la aplicación del Network márketing, además la pervierte tristemente.
Quizás nuestro amigo Robert Kiyosaki debería tomar cartas en el asunto, porque me resisto a creer que el pago de unos royalties, por abultados que sean, compensen su complicidad.
Descanse en paz la búsqueda de la Independencia Financiera si hay que encontrarla a través de nuestros bancos.

P.D. Ahí va un link con opiniones de todo tipo respecto a trabajar como comisionista de Citisoluciones. A algunos les beneficia como comisionistas independientes, a la mayoría ni siquiera eso, pero ninguno de ellos se preocupa por el daño económico que se está generando a los clientes, ya que sus adiestradores o Mentores (sic) se han ocupado eficientemente de que así sea durante los cursillos impartidos, que por cierto son de pago y de obligada suscripción.
Etiquetas: Lo que el banco no dice

NADA A MANDAR ,PON TU FOTO EN EL AVATAR,ASI TE CONOCEREMOS
AQUI TE DEJO LA DE CARNET......................





PUBLICADO POR FERNAN2 A LAS 7:59


----------



## catism (15 Ago 2009)

*Otro listo*

No tienes ni la mas reputa idea de lo que estas diciendo, todo lo rebosas con un lenguaje de listillo ilustrado y lo unico que dices son tonterias y mentiras como templos, eso de que es multinivel de donde puñetas lo has sacado, de tus propias deducciones? Informate bien y deja de hacer el imbecil confundiendo a la gente; Ah y ya que sabes tanto. Porque no sales ahi afuera y cuentas tu verdad para destapar a Citi. Te harias de oro, macho descubriendo las mentiras que te inventas sobre la compañia que es modelo a seguir en el mundo financiero. Enterate bien, tonto del bote, yo he invertido en esta empresa y he doblado mi dinero en menos de tres años, ¿ Cuanto has invertido tu?.Supongo que con todo lo que sabes ya seras millonario, pero me voy a arriesgar, seras otro tieso mas que lo unico que hacen es hablar tonterias. Hombre ya esta bien que en este pais nos sobra mucho de esto; y lo que suele pasar un fracasado siempre escucha a otro fracasado....................en fin que le vamos a hacer, este bendito pais esta lleno de listos como tu; pero bueno mientras solo sean palabras no pasa nada.
Que Dios te bendiga


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (15 Ago 2009)

Venga chavalote, a mí un amigo hace ya 1 año me llevo para hablar con uno tipo que lo único que hizo durante una hora fue intentar venderme un producto que no se creía ni él, si tú has metido pasta y la estas palmando lo sitio pisha, pero buscate a otro primo. En este país de lo que estamos es hasta los huevos de listillos como los de Afinsa.

Esto es spam se debería eliminar este hilo.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> No tienes ni la mas reputa idea de lo que estas diciendo, todo lo rebosas con un lenguaje de listillo ilustrado y lo unico que dices son tonterias y mentiras como templos, eso de que es multinivel de donde puñetas lo has sacado, de tus propias deducciones? Informate bien y deja de hacer el imbecil confundiendo a la gente; Ah y ya que sabes tanto. Porque no sales ahi afuera y cuentas tu verdad para destapar a Citi. Te harias de oro, macho descubriendo las mentiras que te inventas sobre la compañia que es modelo a seguir en el mundo financiero. Enterate bien, tonto del bote, yo he invertido en esta empresa y he doblado mi dinero en menos de tres años, ¿ Cuanto has invertido tu?.Supongo que con todo lo que sabes ya seras millonario, pero me voy a arriesgar, seras otro tieso mas que lo unico que hacen es hablar tonterias. Hombre ya esta bien que en este pais nos sobra mucho de esto; y lo que suele pasar un fracasado siempre escucha a otro fracasado....................en fin que le vamos a hacer, este bendito pais esta lleno de listos como tu; pero bueno mientras solo sean palabras no pasa nada.
> Que Dios te bendiga



Pues coge tu dinero y sal corriendo mientras puedas y tengas tiempo........


----------



## akent (17 Ago 2009)

jeje bonito post

yo soy de los que he estado en citisoluciones. aunque nunca llegó a convencerme del todo el tema, estuve en alguna de sus reuniones

al final por muchas chorradas y cuentos chinos que te digan eres un jodido "vendedor de seguros"

si te lo curras a muerte ganarás dinero, ya que venderás productos de ellos y ganarás comisiones

mucha parafernalia los rodea, y un sistema "muy americano", pero no hay diferencia con
los comisionistas de mapfre, de santa lucía o del cualquier otra

cuentan mentiras para vender? por supuesto.
si tienes alguien que apenas sabe escribir vendiendo complejos productos financieros, que quieres q te de un master sobre economía?? te dicen lo que tengan q decirte para q compres lo q ellos venden


aK


----------



## catism (19 Ago 2009)

Porque hay tanto JILIPOLLAS en este pais que solo saben hecer eso, el JILIPOLLAS. Informaros bien de esta empresa, mancha de ignorantes y hablar con informacion en mano, pero entonces no seriais tan JILIPOLLAS.
Tan tonto es el Banco de España y la Comision Nacional del Mercado de valores que dan credito a esta empresa ?; si es que lo vuelvo a repetir, iros a TOMAR PORCULO, mancha de jilipollas.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> Porque hay tanto JILIPOLLAS en este pais que solo saben hecer eso, el JILIPOLLAS. Informaros bien de esta empresa, mancha de ignorantes y hablar con informacion en mano, pero entonces no seriais tan JILIPOLLAS.
> Tan tonto es el Banco de España y la Comision Nacional del Mercado de valores que dan credito a esta empresa ?; si es que lo vuelvo a repetir, iros a TOMAR PORCULO, mancha de jilipollas.



¿Pero de verdad no sientes verguenza?
Es una pena que salteis de las operadoras esas coñazo que siempre te llaman a
mediodia para cambiar de telefono a AGENTES FINANCIEROS.
Deberiais seguir vuestro negocio en SUDAMERICA o MARRUECOS,pero por favor
en ESPAÑA NO................................






PD
Pompero por favor dile al LIDER de la secta que mande a este foro a ALGUN AGENTE FINANCIERO que sepa escribir,
ya que de economia no sabeis nada por lo menos que sepa escribir,que verguenza de secta ,no teneis ni siquiera
a uno que haya pasado LA ESO.....................


----------



## fros (19 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> Porque hay tanto JILIPOLLAS en este pais que solo saben hecer eso, el JILIPOLLAS. Informaros bien de esta empresa, mancha de ignorantes y hablar con informacion en mano, pero entonces no seriais tan JILIPOLLAS.
> Tan tonto es el Banco de España y la Comision Nacional del Mercado de valores que dan credito a esta empresa ?; si es que lo vuelvo a repetir, iros a TOMAR PORCULO, mancha de jilipollas.





> *La palabra jilipollas no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.*
> 
> gilipollas



Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición


----------



## catism (19 Ago 2009)

Que hablas de sectas, pedazo de borrico, quizas el Banco de España y la Cnmv es una secta?. ¿ Es que acaso te han dañado tu ego, si es que lo tienes ? No confundas mas a la gente con desinformacion. Informate y luego hablas, eso es lo que hace la gente inteligente. Ah y para el que no conoce la palabra jilipollas,es muy simple, que se mire a si mismo y encontrara la respuesta.
Vuestro puto ego os puede; y de camino buscar la palabra puto, porque lo mismo tampoco viene en la Real Academia; vosotros si que sois la Real, pero la Real Academia de ignorantes. Repito, iros a tomar PORCULO, y buscar esta palabra tambien en la Real academia. Ah, y por cierto, ya no le pedire a Dios mas por vosotros.
No confundais mas a la gente con vuestras abolutas estupideces, mancha de BORRICOS.


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> Que hablas de sectas, pedazo de borrico, quizas el Banco de España y la Cnmv es una secta?. ¿ Es que acaso te han dañado tu ego, si es que lo tienes ? No confundas mas a la gente con desinformacion. Informate y luego hablas, eso es lo que hace la gente inteligente. Ah y para el que no conoce la palabra jilipollas,es muy simple, que se mire a si mismo y encontrara la respuesta.
> Vuestro puto ego os puede; y de camino buscar la palabra puto, porque lo mismo tampoco viene en la Real Academia; vosotros si que sois la Real, pero la Real Academia de ignorantes. Repito, iros a tomar PORCULO, y buscar esta palabra tambien en la Real academia. Ah, y por cierto,* ya no le pedire a Dios mas por vosotros*.
> No confundais mas a la gente con vuestras abolutas estupideces, *mancha de BORRICOS*.



Este post sin Jesús lo dijo no vale nada.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> Que hablas de sectas, pedazo de borrico, quizas el Banco de España y la Cnmv es una secta?. ¿ Es que acaso te han dañado tu ego, si es que lo tienes ? No confundas mas a la gente con desinformacion. Informate y luego hablas, eso es lo que hace la gente inteligente. Ah y para el que no conoce la palabra jilipollas,es muy simple, que se mire a si mismo y encontrara la respuesta.
> Vuestro puto ego os puede; y de camino buscar la palabra puto, porque lo mismo tampoco viene en la Real Academia; vosotros si que sois la Real, pero la Real Academia de ignorantes. Repito, iros a tomar PORCULO, y buscar esta palabra tambien en la Real academia. Ah, y por cierto, ya no le pedire a Dios mas por vosotros.
> No confundais mas a la gente con vuestras abolutas estupideces, mancha de BORRICOS.



REUNIONES DE LA SECTA,EN VIDEO
YouTube - Citisoluciones Madrid 2007 Convención

Mira,el banco de ESPAÑA y la cnmv SOLO supervisan a CITIBANK y a sus
productos financieros,no a vosotros que no teneis NADA QUE VER CON EL BANCO.
Los productos son de compañias de SEGUROS,FONDOS DE INVERSION,etc ,el problema radica EN QUE utiliza una red de agentes a nivel piramidal como FORUM FILATELICO etc
Y nada de lo que hablais de piquillo es lo que luego SE FIRMA ,ademas en la
letra pequeña (la que no se lee se explica.......)

Mejor leelo tu mismo,ahora dile a la gente que le hicisteis firmar UN FONDO
DE INVERSION EN BOLSA para ganar el 300% en 2 años......que ha PERDIDO
EL 60% DE LA INVERSION---

Fresh Family Office. Gurús de la Felicidad y la Riqueza: Citisoluciones, el Networking al servicio de CitiBank. Descanse en paz la Independencia Financiera de Kiyosaki

IERNES 4 DE MAYO DE 2007

Citisoluciones, el Networking al servicio de CitiBank. Descanse en paz la Independencia Financiera de Kiyosaki
Para los que no hayan oído hablar de esta promoción podemos explicar que se trata en definitiva de la venta agresiva e inteligente de productos propios de CitiGroup. Para ello han conjugado tres herramientas potentísimas: Un mercado objetivo masivo, una red de ventas basada en el Networking; y por último una estrategia y argumentación del servicio engañosa. Bueno quizás alguien la llamaría ambigua, pero los eufemismos sobran cuando se trata del dinero de personas de clase media que realizan verdaderos esfuerzos y malabarismos para mantener a sus familias en los tiempos que corren. Efectivamente, pretenden hacer creer que sus "asesores" velan por los intereses de sus potenciales clientes, en lo que llaman ANF (Análisis de sus Necesidades Financieras). En primer lugar estos "pseudo-asesores" no son más que personas de calle normales y corrientes que reciben un cursillo acelerado de productos que deberán vender para obtener unas comisiones determinadas. Cualquiera de nosotros puede obtener fácilmente esta formación y salir a la caza despiadada de carne fresca para venderle productos CitiGroup al vecino del tercero, al compañero de trabajo facilón o a los viejecitos jubilados del piso de abajo. Por supuesto es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, pero con un componente poco ético ya que nos están intentando vender seguros y productos bancarios con una piel de cordero. Así es, nos proponen como panacea: "plan de ahorro-inversión convenientemente cubierto por un seguro temporal" y aliñado con su flamante CitiFin o "distribuidor legal del préstamo de refinanciación" ¡Prestamos de refinanciación para re-exprimir nuestros endeudamientos saturados en favor de seguros, planes de ahorro que no superan la inflación e inversiones en bolsa!. Todo ello sin olvidar el resto de sus productos financieros e hipotecarios que promueven el consumo exhaustivo hasta la extenuación de sus clientes y, por supuesto inculcándonos su bondad filantrópica con frases como "Nuestra misión es ayudar a las familias españolas a conseguir la independencia financiera." Y otras extraídas textualmente de la bibliografía de Kiyosaki. Básicamente nos publicitan tres tipos de productos políticamente correctos: Seguros de vida, fondos de inversión y planes de ahorro. Por supuestísimo todos ellos deben ser productos pertenecientes a CitiGroup. Pero atención, sin descuidar el resto de su abanico de ofertas: Cuentas bancarias, tarjetas de crédito, hipotecas, seguros de hogar, seguros de automóvil y, cómo no, créditos al consumo (¡Presentes en el mismo brochure o mejor dicho panfleto!). Como veis todos ellos diseñados para asegurar nuestro futuro y hacernos ricos en la vejez...
Además todos los ejemplos que utiliza dicha publicidad, manipuladora de los deseos y temores de la clase media, están basados en proyecciones de interés compuesto del 10% sostenido y sin fiscalización. Los resultados son, lógicamente espectaculares. Tan sólo falla un pequeño detalle sin importancia: Los productos que ofrecen los bancos en general y en los que se basa concretamente esta oferta masiva de servicios jamás cumplen dichas constantes ni por asomo. La letra pequeña ya se encarga de advertirlo "legalmente".

El mensaje es bueno, lástima que el mensajero sea el mismísimo diablo que se alimenta de nuestro consumismo y endeudamiento desmesurado. Es como si el lobo feroz quisiera ayudar a los cerditos a construir sus casitas de paja y además lo hiciese a través de una horda de ayudantes con sus estómagos notablemente más vacíos que el suyo, si cabe. Ellos los llaman Comisionistas Independientes. Si caer en manos de banqueros que intentan exprimir el rendimiento que genera para el banco cada uno de sus clientes, ya supone una sangría constante para nuestro potencial financiero; imaginaros lo que pueden llegar a hacer unos comisionistas mucho más hambrientos e incompetentes y cuyo único beneficio pasa por la venta agresiva del mayor número de productos posible. ¿Cuántos clientes jóvenes, de mediana y tercera edad comprarán, suscribirán e invertirán en productos que no les convienen y que deberán reconducir en breve? ¿Cuántas comisiones de compra y venta, de cancelaciones anticipadas y penalizaciones diversas se generarán a favor del banco por culpa de una maniobra de márketing sin escrúpulos?

Es evidente que todos debemos realizar un "ANF" o lo que nosotros llamamos un Plan Global de la Riqueza que nos clarifique mucho más que la necesidad de hacernos un plan de pensiones, un seguro de vida o de invertir en un fondo de renta variable. Pero los argumentos de Citisoluciones sufren algunas lagunas de libro: Por ejemplo, ¿qué sentido tiene suprimir el seguro de vida cuando llegamos a una edad avanzada como propone este banco? La Teoría de la Responsabilidad Decreciente que proclaman no contempla la voluntad de poder beneficiar a los sucesores cuando el asegurado ha alcanzado el fin de su edad laboral. En la etapa en que mayores activos hemos acumulado, cuando menos esfuerzo supondría para nosotros el mantenimiento de dichos seguros y cuando más probabilidades tenemos de fallecer, nos recomiendan abandonar el seguro. ¿Quizás para optimizar las estadísticas de su entidad aseguradora CitiLife?
Por supuesto que un PGR debe incluir unas coberturas de seguros bien adaptadas a cada caso, sobre todo vida y sanitario (como Family Office lo sabemos bien), pero velando por el cliente y sus herederos, y no por la entidad aseguradora. También debemos planificar nuestro ahorro, pero los rendimientos de un plan de pensiones de renta fija apenas superan la inflación y los que invierten en variable son en esencia peor gestionados que un buen fondo de inversión especializado. Por lo tanto estos productos sólo los recomendamos para aquellos patrimonios holgados que ya tengan cubiertas las necesidades de inversión y ahorro en renta fija de alto rendimiento y con un crecimiento rigurosamente mantenido. Es decir, un plan de ahorro debe ser un complemento a utilizar si nuestros activos ya están cubriendo las necesidades de crecimiento básicas y no debemos condenar nuestro esfuerzo ahorrativo a un producto a largo plazo que ni siquiera va a mantener su poder adquisitivo. Existen maneras mucho más rentables de desfiscalizar nuestros activos que la simple desgravación en productos de ahorro.

Ignoro si el Sr. Kiyosaki ha cobrado unos royalties suficientes para permitir que Citigroup utilice la popularidad y la claridad didáctica del Cuadrante del Flujo del Dinero. Dicha compensación económica será legalmente suficiente, pero sospecho que el autor de Rich Dad no debe estar muy contento con la utilización que esta entidad está dando a sus teorías. CitiGroup, bajo la piel de cordero autodenominada Citisoluciones proclama que su misión es ayudar a las familias españolas a conseguir la independencia financiera; y acto seguido contrata a comisionistas independientes para que vendan despiadadamente cualquiera de sus productos, sobre todo los que generan mayor beneficio para la entidad y para el propio comisionista. Lamentablemente lo único que consiguen es que los clientes consuman y se endeuden aún más a través de los préstamos de refinanciación de CitiFin, haciéndoles cada día más dependientes de sus ingresos laborales y por supuesto fidelizados hipotecariamente a CitiBank. Lejos, muy lejos y cada día más, de conseguir la independencia a la que se refiere R. Kiyosaki.

Es probable que estemos especialmente dolidos porque desde nuestra actividad de Family Office conocemos exhaustivamente las necesidades de los clientes incluso más allá de la independencia financiera. Y por lo tanto, nuestro know-how define diáfanamente los peligros y los vicios en los que no deben incurrir los que deseen progresar patrimonialmente de forma adecuada a lo largo de las décadas e incluso las generaciones. Además sabemos que el sector de clase media al que va dirigido este ataque con armas de destrucción masiva, es especialmente vulnerable y sensible a desviaciones que resultaran fatales a largo plazo. Por ello y por otras motivaciones éticas venimos realizando asesoramiento desinteresado a todos aquellos que nos lo solicitan, y estas sucias estrategias de márketing nos reafirman en nuestra vocación.

La teoría de Citisoluciones es positiva, tan positiva como la filosofía RichDad puesto que hace uso de su licencia para utilizarla, pero la desvirtúa totalmente al transformarla en servicios bancarios; y la aplicación del Network márketing, además la pervierte tristemente.
Quizás nuestro amigo Robert Kiyosaki debería tomar cartas en el asunto, porque me resisto a creer que el pago de unos royalties, por abultados que sean, compensen su complicidad.
Descanse en paz la búsqueda de la Independencia Financiera si hay que encontrarla a través de nuestros bancos.

P.D. Ahí va un link con opiniones de todo tipo respecto a trabajar como comisionista de Citisoluciones. A algunos les beneficia como comisionistas independientes, a la mayoría ni siquiera eso, pero ninguno de ellos se preocupa por el daño económico que se está generando a sus presas, ya que sus adiestradores o Mentores (sic) se han ocupado eficientemente de que así sea durante los cursillos impartidos, que por cierto son de pago y de obligada suscripción.
Etiquetas: Empresa, reflexión
PUBLICADO POR ADMINISTRADOR A LAS 17:49 

Recomendar Guardar

Enviar a: 
4 opiniones:
El buscador actual dijo...
Me habian hablado de las criticas que recibia citisoluciones, yo pensaba que eran imaginaciones de alguien calenturiento, pero cuando me asomo a un foro, éste, por ejemplo, me doy cuenta de que aqui se tira a matar.
Pues bien, a todos los que critican la forma de hacer citisoluciones sus cosas, me permitiria recordarles que existe una opinión, la de los clientes.
Nosotro, lo digo asi porque yo lo soy, no somos ningunos ilusos que cedan ante la insistencia de algun familiar o amigo.
Tenemos nuestro criterio, nos gustan que nos hablen claro, con sencillez, sin engaños o sin dejar cosas en el aire, como hacen entidades como las cajas de ahorro, que con un fin social especulan tanto o mas que los propios bancos.
Yo soy cliente de citisoluciones por convocción, por que me parece buena su filosofia, me parece correcto que cubra, a un precio asumible y razonable la posible pérdida de ingresos si me muero o si no puedo seguir trabajando y aun no he reunido el patrimonio necesario para vivir de mis ahorros, que es la independencia financiera, que no es otra cosa.
Si yo decido conscientemente contratar un seguro que cubra solo la pérdida de ingresos para los que se queden en este mundo si yo me voy al otro, no me tiene que venir nadie a decirme que lo hago mal, es una forma de no alargar innecesariamente el tiempo de pagar un seguro, con muchas clausulas limitativas y caro.
Por otro lado, el promotor de citisoluciones me ha explicado los cursos que le han dado, los examenes que ha hecho, la formación posterior y apreciando como me ha tratado, creo que no lo hace mal el hombre, que expone, en mi casa, en mi terreno y no en un despacho de director que te sonrie hipocritamente en su cubiculo de la caja o banco y que le preguntas por el nasdaq y te pregunta si es un "jugador del barça".
Estos de citisoluciones hacen un mercado de productos financieros sencillo, comprensible, de buenas expectativas de ingresos, aunque el promotor me dijo al menos 3 veces que rentabilidades pasadas no aseguraban rentabilidades futuras que es lo que ocurre en todos lados. Si estas de acuerdo y firmas, que hay de malo? Soy tonto? El promotor es un asesino con un puñal entre sus dientes?
Seamos realistas, es una competencia dura para la banca tradicional y les hace pupa.
Con una forma sencilla trabajan y parece ser que hace falta ir a bancos que se quedan con las tres cuartas partes del beneficio de tu dinero y te da una hay que darles las gracias encima. O es que no se dan cuenta de que, a pesar de la situacion en la que estamos los bancos "tradicionales" no dejan de ganar y ganar,... a costa de que? Pues del negocio de dame 10, te prometo 1 de beneficio y yo me hare mis cuatro o cinco para la buchaca del banco.
Espero que en el foro no pongan siempre las criticas negativas delante y dejen para el final los comentarios razonables y positivos. Debe ser que viste mas y se encuentran antes en el explorador para engañar al personal. No?

VIERNES, JUNIO 27, 2008 11:29:00 PM
Anónimo dijo...
señor@s antes de hablar habria que informarse un poco y saber de que va la cosa por que pagar un seguro toda tu vida con una infinidad de exclusiones que al fin y al cabo no nos cubren nada cuando ocurre una desgracia? eso es un seguro o mas bien un inseguro? por que no llegar a reunir un buen capital con el que tu y los tuyos esteis cubiertos ante lo que pueda suceder y en ese momento dejar de pagar tu seguro? para que pagar seguro cuando realmente ya estas bien cubierto? los promotores de citisoluciones hacen una buena labor EDUCATIVA CULTURAL que banco te detalla todo con pelos y señales como se dice en mi tierra? buscad la regla del 72 en internet y sabreis con cuanto dinero se queda tu banco dependiendo del interes que te ofrezcan

LUNES, AGOSTO 04, 2008 10:09:00 PM
amparo dijo...
Citisoluciones me ha cambiado la vida. Lástima me da esos envidiosos anonimos que critican que esto es una farsa o cualqier otra cosa, pues eso significan que la envidia es muy mala y la competencia muy dura.

MIÉRCOLES, SEPTIEMBRE 17, 2008 11:52:00 AM
jordi dijo...
me parece vergonzoso que la gente opino sobre las cosas que no sabe.CITISOLUIOCNES es una empresa con mucha etica y que se preocupa por sus clientes.

SÁBADO, OCTUBRE 25, 2008 2:19:00 AM
PUBLICAR UN COMENTARIO EN LA ENTRADA

Citisoluciones, el Networking al servicio de CitiBank. Descanse en paz la Independencia Financiera de Kiyosaki ha sido enlazado desde:
CREAR UN ENLACE
Citisoluciones, el Networking al servicio de CitiBank. Descanse en paz la Independencia Financiera de Kiyosaki
<< Volver a inicio
en que


----------



## catism (20 Ago 2009)

¿ Pero has leido bien, lo que opinan los clientes en el enlace que has puesto? Pero como se puede ser tan tonto, Dios mio, lo tuyo es muy grave, con el enlace lo has aclarado todo, por cierto busca en el google quien es Citigroup, PEDAZO DE TONTO ENGREIDO


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> ¿ Pero has leido bien, lo que opinan los clientes en el enlace que has puesto? Pero como se puede ser tan tonto, Dios mio, lo tuyo es muy grave, con el enlace lo has aclarado todo, por cierto busca en el google quien es Citigroup, PEDAZO DE TONTO ENGREIDO



Aqui te dejo 70 opiniones de citisoluciones,PARA QUE TE HINCHES,NINGUNA BUENA..............................

CitiSoluciones - Lee opiniones

Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas 
Evaluación del producto CitiSoluciones por nayss
Ventajas: Ninguna
Desventajas: Trabajar ahí, es perder el tiempo

LA SECTA DE CITISOLUCIONES 
Evaluación del producto CitiSoluciones por XAVAES
Ventajas: Alucinar en las presentaciones y cursos
Desventajas: Que llegue a tener uno graves problemas mentales, profesionales y económicos.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> ¿ Pero has leido bien, lo que opinan los clientes en el enlace que has puesto? Pero como se puede ser tan tonto, Dios mio, lo tuyo es muy grave, con el enlace lo has aclarado todo, por cierto busca en el google quien es Citigroup, PEDAZO DE TONTO ENGREIDO



PERO QUE TU NO TIENES NADA QUE VER CON CITIBANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ERES UN AGENTE PIRAMIDAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

El que hace el trabajo sucio,que es engañar a la gente al NO CONTARLE
TODA LA PELICULA(que conste que eso lo hacen muchos que trabajan en
los bancos para ganar LAS COMISIONES.....)


----------



## catism (20 Ago 2009)

Hombre, pues no sabia que los que se las dan de sabio como tu, aprenden de las opiniones en vez de la informacion, ojala que no haya ningun estupido que te haga caso porque das pena, vete a telebasura para hacerte famoso, que es lo que te va; Ah,por cierto, en las opiniones tambien hay de todo, pero creo que todavia no has aprendido a leer, claro, como vas de listo, quizas ni lo necesites. Eres la basura que confunde al mundo con sus ideales de super ego y eso produce mas mierda en el planeta. Dios nos libre.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ago 2009)

catism dijo:


> Hombre, pues no sabia que los que se las dan de sabio como tu, aprenden de las opiniones en vez de la informacion, ojala que no haya ningun estupido que te haga caso porque das pena, vete a telebasura para hacerte famoso, que es lo que te va; Ah,por cierto, en las opiniones tambien hay de todo, pero creo que todavia no has aprendido a leer, claro, como vas de listo, quizas ni lo necesites. Eres la basura que confunde al mundo con sus ideales de super ego y eso produce mas mierda en el planeta. Dios nos libre.



¿quieres mas?????????

Citibank y Citisoluciones denunciadas ante Banco de España y CNMV por prácticas no apropiadas - Ahorradores afectados por las malas prácticas bancarias

Citibank y Citisoluciones denunciadas ante Banco de España y CNMV por prácticas no apropiadas
Publicado por CALLAGHAN el enero 9, 2009 a las 6:08pm en Afectados Citibank
Volver a Afectados Citibank Discusiones
http://www.bolsacinco.com/081112072608B5_citibank_citisolusiones_de...
Concha Rubio :: 12/11/2008 :: 07:26 h.

Uno de dieciséis miembros del equipo de ventas fundador de Citisoluciones, Carlos de la Iglesia, ha presentado una denuncia contra Citibank y su subsidiaria Citisoluciones por prácticas bancarias no apropiadas ante la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), Banco de España y la Dirección General de Seguros. De la Iglesia alega “prácticas bancarias no apropiadas y que no cumplen la legislación vigente en España en la comercialización de productos y servicios bancarios y de inversión”, según consta en las denuncias a la que ha tenido acceso Bolsacinco. Citigroup ha declinado realizar declaración alguna al respecto.

La fecha de la presentación de la denuncia ante el servicio de reclamaciones de Banco de España, es del pasado 7 de octubre, el mismo día que se presenta ante la CNMV y la Dirección General de Seguros. Carlos de la Iglesia, vinculado al grupo Citigroup desde 1989, llega a España en mayo de 2000 junto a otros quince agentes comerciales con el objetivo de poner en marcha Citisoluciones (dependiente de la estadounidense Primerica) para comercializar productos financieros de Citigroup.

Según relata Carlos de la Iglesia, su labor era la de desarrollar fundamentalmente la creación y entrenamiento de una red comercial para la venta de productos donde los comerciales están estructurados en un sistema de ventas y comisiones multinivel.

En la denuncia, De la Iglesia indica que su baja de Citisoluciones, realizada el pasado 25 de marzo, se produce “como consecuencia de los reiterados y graves incumplimientos que todas las empresas del Grupo Citibank han incurrido conmigo y mis clientes”. Y aunque revela que en estos momentos está en negociaciones con el grupo para la liquidación de su cartera, puntualiza a Bolsacinco que la denuncia no está motivada por esa diferencia de valor entre ambas partes, ya que las “reclamaciones internas han sido constantes y con anterioridad a esta situación”.

De la Iglesia relata y documenta en su denuncia una serie de incidentes que han sufrido tanto sus clientes como otros vinculados por otros comerciales, que se quejan de “absoluta falta de información, de recibir información errónea, de no ser atendidas sus órdenes de reembolso de fondo y planes de pensiones en el plazo legal…” En la documentación aportada refleja reclamaciones por casos en los que Citibank no reembolsa a los clientes de Citisoluciones los fondos o planes de pensiones en tiempo, y que en algunos casos se lleguen a tardar entre 4 y 6 meses. La denuncia aporta reclamaciones de clientes que sufren retrasos en órdenes de transferencias entre 6 y 9 meses, con pérdida de la documentación remitida de forma reiterada.

También denuncia la imposición a los clientes de una tarjera de débito Citibank con un coste de 50 euros que “nunca ha funcionado”. De la Iglesia indica que “esta cuenta nunca funcionó y aunque la compañía lo sabía se aprovechaba del sistema de comercialización Multinivel para continuar cobrando”. Según se indica en la denuncia, al mes se comercializaban más de mil nuevas cuentas.

Participaciones vendidas

La denuncia relata un caso que afectó numerosos clientes por un espacio de unos ocho meses en los que Citibank dejó de cobrar las aportaciones de sus cuentas y sin embargo les continuaba comprando las participaciones correspondientes en sus fondos y reflejándolas en sus extractos mensuales. Cuanto la entidad descubre el problema, “sin notificación ni consentimiento o explicación al cliente rescató las participaciones de los fondos correspondientes a dicho error para cubrir su mala práctica. El resultado para estos clientes fue una plusvalía o una pérdida no ordenadas por ellos”, indica.

Carlos de la Iglesia señala en su denuncia que todas estas incidencias se comunicaron a Citisoluciones y ellos a su vez a Citibank. Debido al cúmulo de quejas se habilitó un correo electrónico corporativo para dar una solución, relata el ex agente de Citisoluciones. “Sin embargo en un corto plazo se inundaron de incidencias y sin ninguna explicación retiraron el correo corporativo como canal de reclamación de los agentes con los problemas de sus clientes”, añade.

De la Iglesia indica que en la actualidad más del 95% de los promotores de Citisoluciones proviene de la red comercial Amway (especializado en venta de productos de consumo).

Según figura en su página web Citisoluciones, una empresa filial de Primerica Financial Services (uno de los activos de los que el grupo estadounidense podría desprenderse). De sí misma en su portal se dice ser una empresa que se apoya en el éxito y la experiencia del líder mundial en servicios financieros, Citigroup. Citisoluciones está presente en España desde Septiembre del 2000 con más de 5.000 Promotores Financieros Independientes.

PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN SOBRE ESTE ASUNTO Y LEER OPINIONES
Citibank y Citisoluciones denunciadas ante Banco de España y CNMV


----------



## catism (20 Ago 2009)

¿ Sabes en que quedo esta denuncia? Al final, este señor tiene que pagar dinero que le debe a la compañia; pero que mas da si veo que tu eres cabezon y perseverante en el tema; primero os pido perdon a todos por el uso de mi lenguaje que reconozco que se ha salido bastante de tono, y he visto que habeis tratado con elegancia mis palabras crueles, sinceramante, emocionalmente lo he pasado mal en terrenos personales bstante espinosos; asi que mi mas humilde perdon por esto.
En segundo lugar llevo muchos años como cliente de Citi y he visto como mi dinero ha crecido, concretamente mas del doble, y toda la informacion, que no opinion es bastante positiva. Concretamente Citisoluciones es quien me ha salvado y gratificado.
Personalmente he llamado al Banco de España, a la CNMV, y algunos mecanismos legales, y todos coinciden en lo mismo, es una empresa absolutamente legal e incluso me dijeron que era el modelo a seguir por otros bancos e instituciones. He recomendado este negocio a muchas personas, y todas, absolutamente todas , estan plenamente satisfechas. Quien quiera entender este punto de vista lo puede hacer, y el que no, tambien, pero es ahi mi experiencia y la de muchas otras personas positivas que han ganado con esta oportunidad, no conozco a nadie coherente que haya salido perjudicado.
Mis gracias y mis bendiciones


----------



## css_fran (31 Ago 2009)

Wenas a todos.

Todos los que estais insultando a la compañia y a nostroso mismos los comisionistas independientes de citi porfavor si lo veis una estafa piramidar somos unos gilipollas y no se que mas nos ais dicho.

Quiero que agais todos los que an insultado a la compañia un escrito con todos los insultos y fotocopia del DNI y firmado para enviarlo a Complace la empresa legal de Citi que se incarga del tema judicial de la compañia y aver quien es la estafa aqui.

Si teneis lo que hay que tener enviarme los escritos con DNI y firmas por MP, pero conque sois unos incultos financieros pues no areis nada solo sabeis insultar y nada mas.

Espero que en este hilo aiga alguno que tenga algo entre las piernas pero me parece que no tienen nada.

Saludos


----------



## css_fran (31 Ago 2009)

A se me olvidaba Citisoluciones lo a comprado Primerica y ahora es Prieuropa esto se a echo para no estar presionados con la politica del grupo Citi y tener mas libertad, informaros un poco porfavor.

Saludos


----------



## css_fran (31 Ago 2009)

Catism que eres comisionista independiente de Prieuropa?

No pierdas el tiempo si ellos tienen lo que hay que tener ya me enviaran los escritos por MP pero conque no tienen nada pues no lo aran pobrecillos.

Yo solo se una cosa que mi jubilacion no sera pesima y pobree como los que aqui critican a la compañia yo por lo menos se que a los 45 años vivire de rentas como un rei como minimo 3.000€ al mes sin tocar capital.

Pero bueno que os voy a contar siempre saldreis con una escusa as tenido que estar 10 años para cobrar 50.000€ mensuales, tienes que estar currando asta los domingo vaa lo de siempre, la gente prefiere llegar a casa y sentarse en su sofa y jugar a la Play o ver la TV y asin vivir con su monotonia toda su vida como el 80% de los españoles que se conforman con el miserable sueldo que pagan las empresas y se piensan que ese va a ser su trabajo para toda la vida, adelante asin sera vuestro futuro y asin seguira vuestra familias con la misma monotonia que tu hicistes en tu vida igual seguiran tus hijos pero bueno si asin estas bien cada uno que decida hacer lo que quiera con sus vidas eso si recordad que solo se vive una vez intentar aprovecharla que no hay mas.

Pero bueno yo se que voy a ser el 1% de españoles con independencia financiera no estare en la parte del 41% que tendran grabes problemas en su jubilacion o el 54% que tendran que depender de sus hijos para ser cuidados o el 4% que no se sabe nada.

En que puesto quereis estar vosotros?

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ago 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Catism que eres comisionista independiente de Prieuropa?
> 
> No pierdas el tiempo si ellos tienen lo que hay que tener ya me enviaran los escritos por MP pero conque no tienen nada pues no lo aran pobrecillos.
> 
> ...



En el puesto de los que han ido a la escuela y saben leer y escribir sin docenas de faltas de ortografia...................


----------



## Karonte (31 Ago 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Wenas a todos.
> 
> Todos los que estais insultando a la compañia y a nostroso mismos los comisionistas independientes de citi porfavor si lo veis una estafa piramidar somos unos gilipollas y no se que mas nos ais dicho.
> 
> ...



Creo que tienes mal el teclado


----------



## camareroacojonado (1 Sep 2009)

Buenas, señores.:
Realmente soy camarero, ignorante, en este tema de las finanzas, inversiones, bancos,

Sí, soy un iluso que cayó víctima de la ambición (bueno, ¿quien mete su dinero en un banco, también quiere pasta no? así que quizá no tan ambicioso....)y convencido por un amigo...al que no tengo rencor, pues, creo que él tampoco tiene mucha idea de la POSIBLE-dimensión del asunto.
Escribo posible en mayúsculas, porque no se demuestra nada con veracidad, y, siendo sincero de mis ganas de que éstos señores de city,digan laa verdad...
He metido mis ahorros de 4000 Euros(si, lo sé, otro pardillo que cayó) y ahora hace tres meses, estoy muy asustado,por un lado, si lo saco, la comisión de cancelación anticipada sería muy grande, y si continúo estoy en el agujero...
¿Qué hago? quiero salir, no me fío, y no quiero vivir con ese cague...

Lo más probable es que sea lega, la constitución de la empresa, y ellos ya se encargan de decirte, que, como inversión en bolsa no hay nada asegurado...
Es ahí, tal vez,por donde se escaparían, de cualquier juzgado de lo mercantil.."yo he aceptado las reglas del juego de meterme en bolsa....gulp!!!!", pero, ¿realmente están invirtiendo mi dinero? ¿cómo comprobarlo? aún dando por perdidas las comisiones abusivas de los primeros años, no sé señores...

Díganme, qué especialidad de asesor fiscal...etc se encarga de estos temas, para preguntarle, aún teniendo que pagar una visita.
A Y U D A.........urgente


----------



## esperanzailusa (2 Sep 2009)

Me identifico con camarero acojonado-
Para ir a la base del problema, el otro día, hablÉ con aspecta, pero con ellos directamente, les pregunté si trabajaban con algún intermediario más, además del citi, pero me dijeroN que sólo trabajan con ellos, al menos, aquí en Spaiñ, en el extrangero (porque tengo familiares fuera, PARA QUE INVIERTAN)no lo saben....
Pero a lo importante...:
Le supuse el caso de que mi agente, ese que se beneficia de mis inversiones, o el citisoluciones, quebrara ( ese caso le puse)y me dijeron, que con ASPECTA NO PASA NADA, que yo, es con ellos con los que tengo contratado el fondo, que ellos, los de citisol...son meramente gestores-administradores, intermediarios CAROS, pero intermediarios, que el dinero está seguro. y que obviamente te clavan si sacas el dinero antes de los cinco años,, que antes de cinco años ni sacas beneficio y si lo sacas te clavan en la pared......
lo que me pareció TRANQUILIZADOR, es que nuestro dinero está en aspecta,,,ufffff
menuda cagalera que se me pasó..
Pregunto a otros genios de la inversión ¿veis algún problema con aspecta directamente? no sé cualquier cosa que se os ocurra, no quiero enterarme despues de 4 años, que yo ya llevo un año dentro.....

GRACIAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS-


----------



## luismarple (2 Sep 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Wenas a todos.
> 
> Todos los que estais insultando a la compañia y a nostroso mismos los comisionistas independientes de citi porfavor si lo veis una estafa piramidar somos unos gilipollas y no se que mas nos ais dicho.
> 
> ...




JAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAA

Hacía mucho que no me reía tanto!!

Venga, quien ha sido el cachondo???


----------



## Tupper (2 Sep 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Respecto a lo de la regla del 72, la he visto ojeando su web, en https://emea2.primerica.com/public/primerica_citi_regla.html
> 
> ¡Lo fuerte es que es un pequeño artefacto matemático que funciona (al menos para las cantidades que he probado)! He calculado el tiempo que se tardaba para distintos intereses en doblarse, y en todos, coincidía con el 72 (dividir 72 entre el interés).



La regla del 72 se utiliza mucho. Warren Buffet la menciona en cualquier libro suyo, no tiene nada de raro.


----------



## css_fran (5 Sep 2009)

Hay no sabeis decir otra cosa pobrecillos la envidia os puede que pena me dais.

Viendo el exito aun no he recibido ningun MP porque sera porque no teneis lo que hay que tener listos.

ASPECTA es una asegurador como las demas lo que pasa listos que PriEuropa tiene una patente para promocionar los productos de ASPECTA en españa listos que lo sabeis todo y no sabeis nada en verdad.

Las inversiones con ASPECTA son 100 veces mas seguras y con mas rentabilidad que cualquier entidad estafadora española.

Saludos


----------



## css_fran (6 Sep 2009)

Una cosa amigos porque aun pensais que esto es una estafa piramidal si ya hace 3 años que este hilo esta abierto y las cosas van a mejor.

Cuantos años estareis igual quiero que me demostreis en que aspectos esto es una piramide y una estafa.

Saludos


----------



## 2d2defrente (7 Sep 2009)

A mi me intentaron "captar" estos de citisoluciones...una de mis primeras preguntas fue...pero esto entonces es piramidal? y me contestaron...no, es multinivel  o nos vas a decir css_fran que no es multinivel?? pq me lo explicaron muy clarito, si captas a otros comisionistas un porcentaje de sus ventas te lo llevas tu y así indefinidamente....

Por otro lado yo creo sinceramente que no es una estafa, todo es perfectamente legal, eso si, están vendiendo unos productos financieros que prometen unas rentabilidades que no se cumplirán, pero advierten de los riesgos en la letra pequeña que seguro que no explican a sus clientes...asi que todo legal.

Lo que es de coña con esta gente de citisoluciones es que se ponen a captar a gente con una formación que dificilmente pasa de la EGB, les dan un cursillo de 2 días (previo pago) y ya se creen unos linces de las finanzas...

OS voy a dejar algunas frases que recuerdo que me soltaron, seguro que os suenan pq todos los que trabajan en citisoluciones las repiten como loritos

"En España todo el mundo es un inculto financiero"
"En citisisoluciones no hay límites para ganar dinero, los límites los pones tu"
"Con un par de horas que el dediques a la semana para empezar es suficiente"
"Esto es una información que los bancos no quieren que se sepa..."
"Si eres constante en tus inversiones ganarás un 7% anual y cuando te jubiles dispondrás de una renta de 3000€ mensuales sin tocar el capital"
"Si no te interesa trabajar con nosotros por lo menos haz el curso para que dispongas de información"
"Si no te interesa trabajar con nosotros por lo menos comparte esta información privilegiada con tu familia y amigos pq es bueno para ellos"


----------



## VOTIN (7 Sep 2009)

Lo que es triste es el bajo nivel cultural de los foreros que defienden a estos tipos,no
dan ganas ni de reponder a los de citis porque te piensas que estas hablando con uno de
esos pobres negros que vienen de africa que van vendiendo CDs de peliculas piratas......


----------



## css_fran (10 Sep 2009)

Sera lo mismo los comisionistas independientes que unos negros vendiendo CDs pero porfavor no esageremos las cosas mas de lo que estan.

respecto a los que dice 2d2defrente si que es multinivel no lo he negado y si lo he echo pues a sido confusion.

De esas frases lo del 7% anual no lo decimos nunca es un 12% de media anual con plazos de 10 años.

Lo de la letra pequeña claro que si que se les dice que hay pequeñas comisiones de cancelacion anticipada los 5 1º años y si el cliente cuanto es esa penalizacion se la decimos el 13% 1º año el 9% el 2º años y sucesivamente asta el 6º año que es 0%.

Que os pensais que somos igual que las entidades bancarias que ni siquiera les dice a sus clientes cuando hace un plan de pensiones que no se puede rescatar asta los 65 años que hay una plusvalia entre el 35 y el 43% tanto aportacion como renta y nisiquiera les dice que ese dinero va destinado a inversiones en bolsa, mercados monetarios y demas asique si decis que nosotros no informamos eso es mentira todo lo que pregunte el cliente se le respondera con toda claridad y realidad.

No compareis casos de hace 2 años atras decirme caso actuales y 2º que ya no somos citisoluciones somos PRIEUROPA.

Y si no quereis ablar con nosotros pues muy bien yo por lo menos he escogido el camino correcto igual que se lo voy hacer coger a toda mi gente para que el dia de mañana tenga algo pa comer y vivir plenamente.

Si vosotros estais dispuestos a las garantias de la seguridad social que vais a tener jubilacion vais por buen camino jaja porque no tendreis espabilad que la realidad esta por venir.

No se cuando lo vereis claro pero algun dia os arrepentireis de todo lo que hay expuesto en este hilo.

Y perdonar por el tema de escritura pero esque desde una PDA movil no es sencillo escribir.

Saludos


----------



## css_fran (10 Sep 2009)

Se me olvido para los listos de finanzas que hay en este hilo ya que nosotros no sabemos nada porque no os mirais un momento la historia de la bolsa española de un rango del 1979 al 2009 y me calculais las bajadas y subidas y me dais una media tan listos que sois y que lo que nosotros decimos es mentira pues responderme a ello.

Yo ya lo se cuanto da y no es un 7% ni un 12% es algo mas asique aver quien es el mas listo de finanzas.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (10 Sep 2009)

Muchacho,¿tan mal te ha tratado la vida que no te enseñaron a escribir?


----------



## catism (11 Sep 2009)

Sr Votin, es usted un despota, un engreido, y tiene una prepotencia que no le cabe en su pequeño cerebro. Su ego le puede. Me da usted mucha pena.


----------



## css_fran (11 Sep 2009)

Votin la envidia te puede xD te corroe por las venas y es peor que el cancer o el sida hay pobre esta enfermo y no hay cura.

Yo mi vida seguro que la estoy viviendo mejor que tu y mi futuro aun muchisimo mejor.

Que algun economista inteligente del foro a calculado ya el tema?

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (11 Sep 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Votin la envidia te puede xD te corroe por las venas y es peor que el cancer o el sida hay pobre esta enfermo y no hay cura.
> 
> Yo mi vida seguro que la estoy viviendo mejor que tu y mi futuro aun muchisimo mejor.
> 
> ...



Yo soy economista,pero no te dare la solucion hasta que escribas sin faltas de ortografia
PD
Mandale tus post a "taliban hortografico" que te los corrija y te los edite correctamente y luego los cuelgas.


----------



## catism (11 Sep 2009)

Sr. Botin, yo tambien soy economista y ademas abogado, y ademas ejerciendo y siento decirle que de todo lo que usted dice o no tiene ni la mas remota idea, o manipula a la gente con sus estupideces. Lo siento, pero usted es un absoluto imbecil.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Sep 2009)

catism dijo:


> Sr. Botin, yo tambien soy economista y ademas abogado, y ademas ejerciendo y siento decirle que de todo lo que usted dice o no tiene ni la mas remota idea, o manipula a la gente con sus estupideces. Lo siento, pero usted es un absoluto imbecil.



"El BOTIN" ese tiene mucho dinero y no es un imbecil,el imbecil eres tu por querer
compararte con el.





Yo soy VOTIN.......JAMES VOTIN





PD
Tu no ejerces de ECONOMISTA NI DE ABOGADO,de imbecil si
De que rama,promocion y facultad eres guapo....................


----------



## camareroacojonado (11 Sep 2009)

señores..me parecen muy bien sus trifulcas.....(y mejor, si les conviene a otros, futuros ingenuos como yo.....)
¿es cierto eso que me comentó esperanzailusa? en la pagina 6.
Eso de que con citisolucions, son unos ladrones, pero que ¿con aspecta no hay peligro...? y si no es así: ¿qué puedo hacer para no perder mi dinero...?


----------



## catism (12 Sep 2009)

Sr. Votin, con v de vicio que usted tiene con meterse con la gente.Eso de que no ejerzo y ni soy economista. Ojala tuvieras los santos cojones de decir todo lo que dices sobre dicha empresa en publico. Se te iba a caer el pelo, que hablando de pelo usted es un pelele. Diga usted lo que tiene que decir pero por los medios pertinentes, y dejese ya de opinar sobre lo que no sabe nada y de confundir a las personas de buena fe; que ya ha demostrado bastante de sus insultos a personas. Se lo voy a decir en la cara. Es usted un indecente y un insolente. Ah, y me ha demostrado que de economia no tiene ni idea. Es usted el tipico carrerita listillo de turno que llena el mundo de basura con sus opiniones sin fundamento y llenos de mediocridad, que es lo que es usted, un absoluto mediocre. Adios listillo turronero.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Sep 2009)

catism dijo:


> Sr. Votin, con v de vicio que usted tiene con meterse con la gente.Eso de que no ejerzo y ni soy economista. Ojala tuvieras los santos cojones de decir todo lo que dices sobre dicha empresa en publico. Se te iba a caer el pelo, que hablando de pelo usted es un pelele. Diga usted lo que tiene que decir pero por los medios pertinentes, y dejese ya de opinar sobre lo que no sabe nada y de confundir a las personas de buena fe; que ya ha demostrado bastante de sus insultos a personas. Se lo voy a decir en la cara. Es usted un indecente y un insolente. Ah, y me ha demostrado que de economia no tiene ni idea. Es usted el tipico carrerita listillo de turno que llena el mundo de basura con sus opiniones sin fundamento y llenos de mediocridad, que es lo que es usted, un absoluto mediocre. Adios listillo turronero.



Eres aburrido ,no puedo perder el tiempo en amaestrarte,me gustaria adoptarte y tal ,pero comprendelo ya hay mucha gente en casa..........
De todas formas te puedes unir a mi club de Anti-fans de Foro


----------



## sinpelas (16 Sep 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Una cosa amigos porque aun pensais que esto es una estafa piramidal si ya hace 3 años que este hilo esta abierto y las cosas van a mejor.
> 
> Cuantos años estareis igual quiero que me demostreis en que aspectos esto es una piramide y una estafa.
> 
> Saludos



cuantos años??
conoces el caso forum filatelico,llevaba en funcionamiento mas de 25 años
la estafa del gran guru del nasdaq??
lo del tax en canarias??
cuantos fueron estafados en las piramides y durante cuantos años??
es que nadie a aprendido nada de la crisis que vivimos, no creo que se os haya olvidado, por que aunque no os deis cuenta seguimos en una crisis de coj...es, gracias a estos fenomenos que prometian grandes beneficios, sin riesgos de ninguna clase, de verdad los que habeis invertido en prieuropa y citisoluciones os deseo lo mejor, al fin y al cabo no sois mas que currantes con ganas de tener una jubilacion alegre y bien remunerada, pero me da que esto no pinta bien, de corazon ojala me equivoque.:


----------



## libertari (18 Sep 2009)

Yo creo que el problema de todas estas empresas no es la falta de conocimientos financieros sino la codicia.Nadie da a duros a cuatro pesetas.
Conozco a algun comercial de Forum que ahora va con miedo por la calle por no encontrarse a alguno de los que arruino con su verborrea.


----------



## sinpelas (21 Sep 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Sera lo mismo los comisionistas independientes que unos negros vendiendo CDs pero porfavor no esageremos las cosas mas de lo que estan.
> 
> respecto a los que dice 2d2defrente si que es multinivel no lo he negado y si lo he echo pues a sido confusion.
> 
> ...



fenomeno, eres la repera te quieres comparar con un banco y solo puedo decirte que en españa en caso de quiebra, el estado proteje solo y unicamente los fondos invertidos en un banco hasta un total de 20.000euros, si no me equivoco, en caso que citibank o prieuropa,(el mismo perro, pero con distinto collar), se vayan al garete, seras tu el que le diga a tu familia amigos y compañeros de trabajo que todo lo que tenian a volado??
que diras?? la tipica frase como la que utilizaban en el forumfilatelico para justificarse, "yo tambien perdi todos mis ahorros" y asi evitar que te crujan el pellejo.
eso de que prometeis un 12% de beneficio, de donde pensais sacarlo cuando todas las bolsas mundiales estan que no ganan para sustos.
si de verdad sois tan fenomenos economicamente y tan sabios y teneis la gallina de los huevos de oro, por que no, se lo ofreceis a los gobiernos de toda europa para que multipliquen por doce sus economias en un año??
te lo digo yo, por que lo que vendeis es humo y no se lo cree nadie y a los pobres incautos que han mordido el anzuelo, los vere dentro de unos meses llorando en los telediarios, diciendo que lo han perdido todo y que el gobierno no hizo nada por avisarles de esto y que deberia estar obligado a darles ayudas y bla, bla,bla...mas de lo mismo, ponte un casco fiera, por que el golpe va a ser la ostia, creo que teneis complejo de saco de boxeo, veis venir los golpes pero no os apartais, suerte y vaselina.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Sep 2009)

sinpelas dijo:


> fenomeno, eres la repera te quieres comparar con un banco y solo puedo decirte que en españa en caso de quiebra, el estado proteje solo y unicamente los fondos invertidos en un banco hasta un total de 20.000euros, si no me equivoco, en caso que citibank o prieuropa,(el mismo perro, pero con distinto collar), se vayan al garete, seras tu el que le diga a tu familia amigos y compañeros de trabajo que todo lo que tenian a volado??
> que diras?? la tipica frase como la que utilizaban en el forumfilatelico para justificarse, "yo tambien perdi todos mis ahorros" y asi evitar que te crujan el pellejo.
> eso de que prometeis un 12% de beneficio, de donde pensais sacarlo cuando todas las bolsas mundiales estan que no ganan para sustos.
> si de verdad sois tan fenomenos economicamente y tan sabios y teneis la gallina de los huevos de oro, por que no, se lo ofreceis a los gobiernos de toda europa para que multipliquen por doce sus economias en un año??
> te lo digo yo, por que lo que vendeis es humo y no se lo cree nadie y a los pobres incautos que han mordido el anzuelo, los vere dentro de unos meses llorando en los telediarios, diciendo que lo han perdido todo y que el gobierno no hizo nada por avisarles de esto y que deberia estar obligado a darles ayudas y bla, bla,bla...mas de lo mismo, ponte un casco fiera, por que el golpe va a ser la ostia, creo que teneis complejo de saco de boxeo, veis venir los golpes pero no os apartais, suerte y vaselina.



Citisoluciones y Prieuropa (son lo mismo) tan solo se dedican a vender productos financieros de su matriz (Citigroup, uno de los mayores bancos del mundo) a traves de un canal de intermediación diseñado para gente de baja cultura.

No es ninguna estafa, metes tu dinero en productos tan buenos/malos como los de cualquier otro banco. El que te lo vende sabe tanto/tan poco como el comecial de cualquier oficina bancaria (santander/la caixa, etc.).

El timo es para el pobre vendedor que cree que se va forrar y realmente va a pedir dinero a todos sus amigos y cuando se quede sin contactos tendrá que dejar el trabajo y las comisiones las seguirá cobrando Citigroup.

A otro nivel, FIBANC, viene a hacer lo mismo y cualquier vendedor de seguros a comisión lo mismo.


PD: Siempre puedes sacar tu dinero si no te fias. Los fondos de inversión se pueden traspasar, los planes de pensiones también y en general cualquier cosa que te vendan se puede o traspasar o reembolsar. Lo curioso es que en su pagina web no puedes consultar ninguno de sus productos.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Sep 2009)

css_fran dijo:


> Se me olvido para los listos de finanzas que hay en este hilo ya que nosotros no sabemos nada porque no os mirais un momento la historia de la bolsa española de un rango del 1979 al 2009 y me calculais las bajadas y subidas y me dais una media tan listos que sois y que lo que nosotros decimos es mentira pues responderme a ello.
> 
> Yo ya lo se cuanto da y no es un 7% ni un 12% es algo mas asique aver quien es el mas listo de finanzas.
> 
> Saludos



A ver, vendeme tus productos.

¿Que son? Fondos de inversión, planes de pensiones, Unit link...

Que rentabilidades tienen. No me cuentes la chorrada del 12% de la bolsa cada diez años que eso lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## sinpelas (24 Sep 2009)

lucky starr dijo:


> Citisoluciones y Prieuropa (son lo mismo) tan solo se dedican a vender productos financieros de su matriz (Citigroup, uno de los mayores bancos del mundo) a traves de un canal de intermediación diseñado para gente de baja cultura.
> 
> No es ninguna estafa, metes tu dinero en productos tan buenos/malos como los de cualquier otro banco. El que te lo vende sabe tanto/tan poco como el comecial de cualquier oficina bancaria (santander/la caixa, etc.).
> 
> ...



Si deacuerdo, siempre puedes sacar tu dinero, pero cuanto pagas de penalizacion, UN 13% el primer año, es decir que si ingresas 1000e, perderias el primer año si te rajas unos 130e, solo recibirias unos 870e, para un pobre currante es mucha pasta, sin contar y si quieres puedes entrar en el blog salmon y poner "citisoluciones" que hay un bonito articulo en el que explica como citigroup esta haciendo agua por todos lados y han querido vender el holding a otros bancos y nadie los quiere ni regalados, lo siento pero creo que son menos de fiar que los del forum filatelico y compañia..
Aunque todo el mundo es libre de hacer con su dinero lo que le plazca, pero que luego no vengan llorando que no se les aviso, "cuando el rio suena, es que agua lleva"dicen los ancianos..y otra cosa y con esto termino, en caso de que pasase lo peor, tu dinero tiene unas coberturas igual que si lo trabajaras a traves de un banco???


----------



## lucky starr (25 Sep 2009)

sinpelas dijo:


> Si deacuerdo, siempre puedes sacar tu dinero, pero cuanto pagas de penalizacion, UN 13% el primer año, es decir que si ingresas 1000e, perderias el primer año si te rajas unos 130e, solo recibirias unos 870e, para un pobre currante es mucha pasta, sin contar y si quieres puedes entrar en el blog salmon y poner "citisoluciones" que hay un bonito articulo en el que explica como citigroup esta haciendo agua por todos lados y han querido vender el holding a otros bancos y nadie los quiere ni regalados, lo siento pero creo que son menos de fiar que los del forum filatelico y compañia..
> Aunque todo el mundo es libre de hacer con su dinero lo que le plazca, pero que luego no vengan llorando que no se les aviso, "cuando el rio suena, es que agua lleva"dicen los ancianos..y otra cosa y con esto termino, en caso de que pasase lo peor, tu dinero tiene unas coberturas igual que si lo trabajaras a traves de un banco???



Desconzco que productos ofertan. Solo quería comentar que NO son Forum, ni AFINSA. No tiene nada que ver. Solo son vendedores cutres, sin formación y mal pagados que venden productos bancarios normales y corrientes.  No son UN TIMO PIRAMIDAL.


----------



## petelas (27 Sep 2009)

Si que era verdad lo que decia Solchaga en los tiempos de la gomina y el pelotazo: "España es el país del mundo donde te puedes hacer rico en menos tiempo". Ahora leyendo historias como la de este hilo me doy cuenta a lo que se refería el ministro.

Lo que tiene bemoles es que después de forum, afinsa, lehmann, arte y naturaleza, madoff, albania, la tia antonia de portugal y demás episodios recurrentes todavía queden retrasados que se crean estas historias.

En fin, te das cuenta que la población española tiene un nivel financiero de un niño de 6º de primaria, y que los gobiernos no hacen nada por dictar leyes que protegan a la gente de timadores de esta calaña


----------



## moskito (30 Sep 2009)

*Votin 4 - catism 0*

*VOTIN 4 - CATISM 0* (y siendo generosos)
(goles en el minuto #62, 68, 72, 77)

Catism, 
lo que te molesta es que la gente se pueda informar y se te joda el negociete.
Sigue insultando, anda.

Iba a pedirte que llamaras a tu compañero citisolucionero css_fran que es más divertido pero ya veo que ha vuelto, jojo.


----------



## moskito (30 Sep 2009)

*css_fran*,
eres un Hoygan de campionato.
Pero permíteme una pregunta,
no eres el mismo o te has comprado un diccionario? :


Vamos, que desde el mensaje 89 (los últimos 5) no pareces el mismo.
¿Se ha puesto el jefe a escribir para evitar el ridículo o qué?
Queremos al css_fran original.
Ke buelba el hoygan, por fabor.


----------

